# 

## Nefer

Tu prosimy sie wpisywać.
Wstęp wolny, ale warto zabrać jakieś żarełko ( na gonisko) i co kto lubi do picia.

W temacie obok czekamy na propozycje miejca i terminu

Wstępnie jest czerwiec , Warszawa, Park Młociński.

----------


## daggulka

jezdem - sztuk jeden   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Lidszu 
Barranki

----------


## nitubaga

Nitka tyż  :smile:  zapewne z familią   :smile:

----------


## Aga J.G

HMMM jak czerwiec to może i nam się uda, ale nic obiecac nie mogę, bo nawet nie wiem co za egzemlparz mi się trafi  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Jakby patrzyć na siostry to możemy dac radę, ale jak się wyrodzi z rodziny to raczej nici z wojarzy  :Confused:

----------


## ghost34

hmm no to Was  kurna sadsiffiem.. :smile: ) bede hehehehehehe

----------


## daggulka

> hmm no to Was  kurna sadsiffiem..) bede hehehehehehe


no ja myśle  :Lol:  

a tutaj widzę standardzik- jednym pasuje, innym nie - czyli jak zwykle  :big grin:  ... a i tak Ci co chcą to będą  :Wink2:

----------


## dandi3

jestem

----------


## pasie

my też jesteśmy  :big grin:

----------


## lidszu

*Nefer*, dzięki za wpisanie   :big grin:  

osobiście również się melduję   :Wink2:

----------


## 78mysz

*Smoczyca* mi przyleciała zapowiedziec, no więc jestem. Dzięki *Daggulka*, dzięki *Matko Przełożona*

----------


## Żelka

Jesli nic nam na drodze nie stanie to my tez bedziemy - sztuk 3.

----------


## Maluszek

My też będziemy 2 duże sztuki i 1 mała  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Przepraszam tych do których nie wysłałam linka, troszkę tego dużo  :Wink2:   - dlatego proszę abyście tego linka podawali dalej (nawet do grup loklanych) - bo może się okzazać że ktoś został pominięty i będzie szkoda  :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

Będę, sztuk raz.   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
2. Nefer
3. Barranki
4. Lidszu
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G

----------


## daggulka

Można się dopisywac, będę czuwała czy nikt nie został pominięty i w razie potrzeby dopisywać  :big grin:  .

----------


## monikach

1. Smoczyca  
2. Nefer
3. Barranki
4. Lidszu
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach

----------


## sharoon

sharoon z mężczyzną, czyli dwie osoby  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki

----------


## maksiu

Chętnie bym pojechał, ale termin czerwcowy niestety jest nieosiągalny, gdyby spotkanie odbyło sie nie później jak do 23 maja to myślę, że temat byłby do ugryzienia, tym bardziej że w zeszłym roku nie byłem.
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## daggulka

Maksiu - rozumiem  :Roll:  , ale smutno mi że nie będziesz mógł przyjechac  :sad:  .

----------


## joola

Jak czerwiec to i ja będę sztuk 1  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1

----------


## Irma

ja też chętna

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma

----------


## gawel

I ja   :big grin:   jak dożyję  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma
18. gawel

----------


## gawel

Daga jest szybsza od źwięku   :ohmy:  . Dzieki za umieszczenie na liscie, ale cieżko znaleźc wątek gdzie juz nie umieściłaś wiadomości   :ohmy:

----------


## gawel

:oops:

----------


## gawel

Mnie też kurna nic nie brakuje z przeproszeniem sorry ale coś net mi sie znarowił  :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

staram się - chciałabym żeby wszyscy się dowiedzieli ...wysłałam chyba ze 100 wiadomości na priv .... a cały czas pozostało wielu niewiedzących  :big grin:  

mamy wspaniałych ludzi na forum .... mam nadzieję, że może ktoś ma wrodzony zmysł organizacyjny i pomoże wziąć za rogi to przedsięwzięcie  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## BetaGreta

Jeśli byłby to czerwiec to ja będę na pewno.
Jeśli rodzina będzie chciała się wybrać to wtedy jeszcze trza liczyć mąż BetaGreta i 2 dziewuszki BetaGreta  :smile:

----------


## jea

hejka  :big grin:  
Do mnie nic nie dotarło, nikt mnie nie szuka  :sad:  
dobrze, że znajoma *dentystka* mnie powiadomiła tel  :cool:   :Wink2: 
wszyscy o mnie zapomnieli  :Roll:   :sad:

----------


## zielonooka

> staram się - chciałabym żeby wszyscy się dowiedzieli ...wysłałam chyba ze 100 wiadomości na priv .... a cały czas pozostało wielu niewiedzących


Chyba najskuteczniejsza forma jest sygnaturka w podpisie. Ja sie o spotkaniu dowiedziałamwłasnie z twojej (zupelnie nie zauważyłam tego wątku na stronie głównej forum ).
Tak więc jak najwiecej sygnaturek (i postó  :smile: )

ps. mnie na 99,99% NIE będzie  :sad:  Bardzo żałuje i zazdroszczę  :sad:

----------


## daggulka

jea....noż się kurrrde nie sklonuje ... cały czas wysyłam, wysyłam , wysyłam ...do Ciebie też bym wysłała jak nie dzis to jutro  :big grin:  

czyli co? dopisywać jea i BetaGreta ? już pędzę dopisać  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zielona ...jesteś genialna .... oskara jej  :big grin:  ... juz se daje w stopce info  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta

----------


## wu

ja też ja też kcem nas pewnie będzie sztuk 3 jak to takie miejsce co dzieciaki mile widziane  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

się melduję, jeśli w sobotę   - szuk raz

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33

----------


## Gwoździk

Ja się wbijam na listę ...

..... proszę liczyć dwie osoby .... bo właśnie Gwoździkową zaprosiłem   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier

----------


## amalfi

Wstępnie się pisze (niestety nie mam jeszcze kalendarza na czerwiec   :sad:  ). Pod koniec maja powinnam wiedzieć. jeśli tak, to sztuk 2 do 3.

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może

----------


## skaba

ja tez wstępnie się zapisuję - sztuk 1! wstępnie, bo nie znam dokładnego terminu, ale myślę, że zawsze coś się wykombinuje  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

niezależnie od terminu ja się dopisuję -  ( zmienię grafik lub wyłączę komórkę ) ale będę - chyba że tornado mnie porwie   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]

----------


## tomek1950

> ps. mnie na 99,99% NIE będzie  Bardzo żałuje i zazdroszczę



Zielonooka, nie rób mi tego.   :cry:  
Na 99,999% proszę daggulkę by wpisała Ciebie na listę.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

bardzo chętnie wpisałabym Zieloną - ale tego nie zrobię .... ma leżeć do góry tyłkiem (lub jak woli) i nie łazić, nie siedzieć, nie zadwyrężać się   :Roll:  
chyba, że do spotkania sytuacja się ustabilizuje - wtedy bardzo chętnie dopisze Zielonooką do listy  :big grin:

----------


## Tedii

A ja mogę?
Będę grzeczny...  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

ja się piszę bardzo wstępnie w stanie ja plus 1 plus 2 dzieciaki  :smile: 
wstępnie, ponieważ nie wiem, w który weekend to będzie i czy nie wypadnie mi akurat przedstawienie popremierowe proszone musicalu na którym muszę być ze względu na rodzinną obsadę  :smile: )

ale jakby co to się wpisuję  :smile:

----------


## tosinek

I my też - 4 osoby

----------


## daggulka

i jeszcze raz chciałabym rzeprosić osoby do których nie uda mi się wysłac informacji na priv .... okazuje się , że mamy tu baaaaardzo wielu ludzików  :Wink2:   :big grin:  

dlatego jak możecie - dawajcie linki na uczęszczane przez Was wątki  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> A ja mogę?
> Będę grzeczny...


Wprawdzie daggulka już Cię zapisała, ale musisz zabrac ze sobą gitarę.   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> i jeszcze raz chciałabym rzeprosić osoby do których nie uda mi się wysłac informacji na priv .... okazuje się , że mamy tu baaaaardzo wielu ludzików   
> 
> dlatego jak możecie - dawajcie linki na uczęszczane przez Was wątki



Piszcie , dzwońcie, informujcie znakami dymnymi, że się zbieramy.
Data spotkania wprawdzie jeszcze nieznana, jak i miejsce, ale im wiecej osób bedzie wiedziało i przybedzie, tym spotkanie fajniejsze.

----------


## Tedii

A bęben też mogę??

----------


## tomek1950

> A bęben też mogę??


Oczywiście, że tak. Nawet całą orkiestrę z instrumentami.
 :big grin:

----------


## anetina

1. Smoczyca - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz   :Wink2: 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni


ja też się piszę
przy okazji proszę o info, co mogłabym 6 latkowi w stolicy pokazać  :big grin: 

gdzie zjeść, gdzie odpocząć w pobliżu  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz  :big tongue:  
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4

----------


## Anoleiz

małe sprostowanie 

ja plus 1 plus 2 dzieciaki = 4 sztuki  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> małe sprostowanie 
> 
> ja plus 1 plus 2 dzieciaki = 4 sztuki


przepraszam  :oops:  , poprawiłam  :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

ależ nie ma za co  :smile:   w gąszczu tylu chętnych mogło jak najbardziej umknąć  :smile:

----------


## OK

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz  
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1

O ile się nic nie urodzi  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## glowac

Dopisuję nasze 4 sztuki  :wink: 

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1
2. Nefer
3. Barranki
4. Lidszu
5. nitubaga-
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1
37. GLOWAC  - sztuk 4  :smile:

----------


## Gwoździk

> A bęben też mogę??


lepiej gitarę ... 

...ja mogę jakiegoś "przenośnego" tam-tama przywieźć ... i duecik się zrobi  :big grin:  ...

PS. a jak bęben przywieziesz też będzie dobrze   :Wink2:

----------


## Bożena030100

witam,
 Ja niesmialo tez chcialabym poznac osobiscie Was wszystkich. Dzieki radom, ktore tutaj znalazlam budowa domu jest naprawde latwiejsza.
pozdr
 Bozena

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100

----------


## stukpuk

Ja narazie zapisuje się do poczekalni....  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Ja narazie zapisuje się do poczekalni....


bez ściemy proszę ... zapisuję i już   :big grin:  

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Ja narazie zapisuje się do poczekalni.... 
> 
> 
> bez ściemy proszę ... zapisuję i już   
> 
> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> ...




To jest poczekalnia?????????????????????????????????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

nie, ja po prostu nie przyjmuję do wiadomości że Ciebie nie będzie  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## mcmagda

To ja się wpiszę w liczbie 1,5. Ja cała, a mąż pewnie przywiezie, odwiezie i przy okazji zje kiełbasę.

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5  :Lol:

----------

mam nadzieję że będe mogła przyjechać
1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1
2. Nefer
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu
5. nitubaga-
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4
38. Bożena030100
39. stukpuk
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia

----------


## Nelli Sza

I ja, jeśli tylko uda mi się doczłapać ze Śląska   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> I ja, jeśli tylko uda mi się doczłapać ze Śląska


kochana...tutaj ze Śląska to więcej chętnych jest .... uda nam się doczłapać na pewno ...to co? piszem na listę?  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia
42. Nelli Sza

----------


## ghost34

:Roll:  mnie sie to podobhuje bałdso" :smile: )

----------


## daggulka

> mnie sie to podobhuje bałdso")


nooo, kochany - na zlotach forumowych jest zawsze fajnie   :big grin:  
teraz bedzie jeszcze fajniej - cały weekend wolny bede miała, poszalejemy w okolicznych pubach - impra bedzie że hej  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Kruela

Kruelkowa rodzina też się pisze  :smile:  ... max 4 sztuki  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4

----------


## Kasiorek

proszę też mnie dopisać do listy   :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> nie, ja po prostu nie przyjmuję do wiadomości że Ciebie nie będzie



ja też  :big grin: 


Stuku, musisz być  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

pytanie, jak taki zlot wygląda?
jak to się odbywa?
czy warto dzieciaki coiągnąć czy lepiej nie?

----------


## tomek1950

Anetino, w tym roku zlot będzie na otwartej przestrzeni, podobnie jak dwa lata temu. Będzie chyba jakieś 150 - 200 osób. Niby je znasz, ale większości na oczy nie widziałaś. Znasz je tylko z postów na forum, czasami z jakiejś fotografii. Tworzą się mniejsze i większe kółka, trwają rozmowy na różne tematy. Redakcja urządzała różne konkursy i występy. Rozdawała nagrody w różnych kategoriach - dyplomy, kubki Muratora i inne gadżety. 
W tym roku postaramy się zorganizować jakieś zabawy i konkursy, ale z prezentami i nagrodami może być krucho. 
Zawsze było też wspaniałe żarełko. Jak będzie w tym roku zobaczymy. 
Dzieci zawsze jest sporo, tu musisz sama decydować.

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4
44. anetina
45. kasiorek

----------


## daggulka

Nie ukrywam , że staramy się o szybkie uzyskanie informacji o wiosce w Urzucie. [email protected] ma podjechać w tygodniu i zorientować się w kosztach i warunkach- dziękujemy jej za pomoc, wiadomo że zawsze lepiej osobiście porozmawiać niż przez telefon.
I ja i Tomek  mieszkamy ponad 300 km od Warszawy- ale bardzo chcemy żeby to spotkanie się odbyło, więc dołożymy wszelkich starań - niestety tylko przez internet i telefon możemy załatwiać różne sprawy nie będąc na miejscu, więc wszelka  pomoc miejscowych będzie jak najbardziej potrzebna.

Potrzebujemy inwencji wszystkich chętnych forumowiczów - prosimy o wszelkie pomysły, propozycje odnośnie spraw organizacyjnych , konkursów i ewentualnych upominków nagrodowych  :Wink2:  .

Jesteśmy kochani forumowicze zdani w tym roku tylko na siebie, więc dołóżmy wszyscy wszelkich starań żeby było suuuuper   :big grin:  .

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> nie, ja po prostu nie przyjmuję do wiadomości że Ciebie nie będzie  
> 
> 
> 
> ja też 
> 
> 
> Stuku, musisz być



A jakieś fajne babeczki to tam bedą?  :Wink2:   :Roll:   :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

> Nie ukrywam , że staramy się o szybkie uzyskanie informacji o wiosce w Urzucie. [email protected] ma podjechać w tygodniu i zorientować się w kosztach i warunkach- dziękujemy jej za pomoc, wiadomo że zawsze lepiej osobiście porozmawiać niż przez telefon.
> I ja i Tomek  mieszkamy ponad 300 km od Warszawy- ale bardzo chcemy żeby to spotkanie się odbyło, więc dołożymy wszelkich starań - niestety tylko przez internet i telefon możemy załatwiać różne sprawy nie będąc na miejscu, więc wszelka  pomoc miejscowych będzie jak najbardziej potrzebna.
> 
> Potrzebujemy inwencji wszystkich chętnych forumowiczów - prosimy o wszelkie pomysły, propozycje odnośnie spraw organizacyjnych , *konkursów i ewentualnych upominków nagrodowych  .*
> Jesteśmy kochani forumowicze zdani w tym roku tylko na siebie, więc dołóżmy wszyscy wszelkich starań żeby było suuuuper   .


Podpowiadam.........może jakieś zawody wędkarskie  :Roll:  .no i jak nagrody chcecie rozdawać to tak tylko, nie żebym coś sugerował ......
















.....kołowrotek mi sie zapsuł.........  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Stuku, na każdym zlocie wspaniałych "kobiałek" wiele, ale... czy dostaniesz od zony przepustkę jak sie dowie?   :Wink2:

----------


## an-bud

:Confused:   :Roll:  W związku z rozwodem (tylko nickowym) muszę zgłosić osobno? czy trzeba osobiście ?  :Roll:  
to zgłaszm gotowość przyjazdu na zlot 2009 an-bud, Gosia-Anbudowa, i jeszcze jeden problem do kogo dopisać Lolka   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## sylvia1

byle nie 6-7 czerwca to tez chcę... a zbierze mnie ktoś z trasy katowickiej   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   i potem odstawi  do tych Młocin ? po poprzednim zlocie nie chcę rodziny bo trza rodziny pilnować zamiast z ludźmi gadać
 :Wink2:   :Roll:   piesa niewychowana jeszcze troszkę ale spokojna  to lepiej nie brać   :cool:  ?

A jak w Urzucie to ja nawet na piechotę mogę  :smile:  albo rower od dziecka pożyczę albo mąż mnie podrzuci.. tylko błagam nie 6-7 czerwca

----------


## tomek1950

> W związku z rozwodem (tylko nickowym) muszę zgłosić osobno? czy trzeba osobiście ?  
> to zgłaszm gotowość przyjazdu na zlot 2009 an-bud, Gosia-Anbudowa, i jeszcze jeden problem do kogo dopisać Lolka


Zgłaszacie sie oddzielnie, każde jako forumowicz, a jedno z Was dopisuje Dziedzica. Chodzi o to, by forumowicze dostali identyfikatory ze swoimi nickami.

----------


## tomek1950

> byle nie 6-7 czerwca to tez chcę... a zbierze mnie ktoś z trasy katowickiej      i potem odstawi ? po ubiegłorocznym zlocie nie chcę rodziny bo trza rodziny pilnować zamiast z ludźmi gadać
>    piesa niewychowana jeszcze troszkę ale spokojna  to lepiej nie brać   ?


Psa nie radzę. Duzo ludzi, będzie musiał byc cały czas na smyczy, a ponieważ nie wiemy jeszcze, czy w miejscu w którym będzie zorganizowane spotkanie mozna wprowadzić psa...

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał sylvia1
> 
> byle nie 6-7 czerwca to tez chcę... a zbierze mnie ktoś z trasy katowickiej      i potem odstawi ? po ubiegłorocznym zlocie nie chcę rodziny bo trza rodziny pilnować zamiast z ludźmi gadać
>    piesa niewychowana jeszcze troszkę ale spokojna  to lepiej nie brać   ?
> 
> 
> Psa nie radzę. Duzo ludzi, będzie musiał byc cały czas na smyczy, a ponieważ nie wiemy jeszcze, czy w miejscu w którym będzie zorganizowane spotkanie mozna wprowadzić psa...


Co ja słysze?  :ohmy:   Zwierzaki można zabrać?  :big grin:   :big grin:   Super!
To prosze dopisać :rybki, kota, szczura, chomika,raki,.............itd.....

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sylvia1
> 
> ...


Stuku, wszelką zwierzynę radzę zostawic w domu. Równiesz moje: super łagodny i przyjazny pies, oraz ostra kocica zostana w "komturii".

----------


## anjamen

Prosze zapisac Anję i Dejwa  :Wink2:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...




 :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   sama fajne   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek
46. an-bud
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2
48. sylvia1
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2


Coraz nas więcej - się cieszę, że odzew tak duży  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...



To już musze mysleć jak obrączke "zgubić" na te kilka dni..........  :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Coraz nas więcej - się cieszę, że odzew tak duży



tylko czy wypali ???

----------


## anetina

> To już musze mysleć jak obrączke "zgubić" na te kilka dni..........




nie gub  :big grin: 

z obrączką staje się każdy bardziej atrakcyjny  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Stukpuk- to emblemata też nie zakładaj, bo wszystkie Cię znają na forum wiedzą jaki z Ciebie podrywacz  :Roll:   :Lol:  .... bez emblemata jest szansa, że któraś Cię nie rozpozna   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Coraz nas więcej - się cieszę, że odzew tak duży 
> 
> 
> 
> tylko czy wypali ???


kochana ....muuuusi, nie ma że boli ....tradycja jest tradycja  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Stuku,
Smoczyca dobrze radzi - z obrączką (nawet z tombaku) i bez emblematu.
Smoczyca to baaaaardzo mądra dziewczyna.   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Żeby zabawa była przednia dawajcie pomysły na konkursy i zabawy dla wszystkich.
Tylko jedna uwaga, pomysłodawca prowadzi.   :big grin:  
Trzeba się będzie postarać o jakieś urządzenie nagłaśniające. Może ktoś ma i zabierze na zlot? Pleaase. 
Gitary i inne instrumenta mile widziane.


PS. Jak ktoś mnie jeszcze raz zmusi do śpiewania na zlocie, uroczyście oświadczam, że zabiję. Ja tylko jedną piosenkę i to tylko pod koniec grilla.

----------


## daggulka

jassssne... coby mój małż nie poczytał - jeszcze by mi obrączke przed wyjazdem zabrał  :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> jassssne... coby mój małż nie poczytał - jeszcze by mi obrączke przed wyjazdem zabrał


Smoczyco, tombakową za 3 zł na bazarze kupisz, a po zlocie można wyrzucić.   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

no nieźle, nieźle ... do grzechu mnie starą babę namawiać  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> no nieźle, nieźle ... do grzechu mnie starą babę namawiać


Grzychu nie ma jak przyjemność jest.  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no nieźle, nieźle ... do grzechu mnie starą babę namawiać  
> 
> 
> Grzychu nie ma jak przyjemność jest.


o...o...o...to...to...  muszę zapamiętać   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


Ja gram na nerwach, może być?

----------


## stukpuk

> Stukpuk- to emblemata też nie zakładaj, bo wszystkie Cię znają na forum wiedzą jaki z Ciebie podrywacz   .... bez emblemata jest szansa, że któraś Cię nie rozpozna


Jaki podrywacz? Człowiek, chce być miły, a tu zaraz od* zboczków* nazywają  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Stukpuk- to emblemata też nie zakładaj, bo wszystkie Cię znają na forum wiedzą jaki z Ciebie podrywacz   .... bez emblemata jest szansa, że któraś Cię nie rozpozna  
> 
> 
> Jaki podrywacz? Człowiek, chce być miły, a tu zaraz od* zboczków* nazywają


hm...podrywacz brzmi zdecydowanie lepiej   :Roll:  ... no cóż, hm- masz też wiele zalet  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...




......podnosze deske przy siusianiu..........  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no dobra, o zaletach pogadamy na zlocie - ciekawe czy w rzeczywistości też taki otwarty jesteś  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> no dobra, o zaletach pogadamy na zlocie - ciekawe czy w rzeczywistości też taki otwarty jesteś


Ja jestem jak otwarta książka.................


























.......a raczej sama okładka.  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Stuku, a opuszczasz deskę po...

----------


## stukpuk

> Stuku, a opuszczasz deskę po...


Nie da rady, bo mam obie zajęte.............  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> To już musze mysleć jak obrączke "zgubić" na te kilka dni.......... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nie gub 
> 
> z obrączką staje się każdy bardziej atrakcyjny


Ja już chyba bardziej nie moge????????????  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


no a ta skromność to wrodzona czy nabyta?   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :big grin:  
no _pacz pan_ - i kolejna zaleta   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


Już taki się urodziłem........, ale pretensje do rodziców...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...



Co, rodzice mają płacicić z twoje tegoroczne bara bara?
Wyłacznie żona.   :big grin:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## bodzio_g

Jak sie mi uda to ...przycupnę gdzieś w kontku z małym kufelkiem...
wszystko zależy od Eli ..._eli ja eli nie_

----------


## tomek1950

Bodziu, Ty sie nie migaj, nie tłumacz tylko zapisuj i przyjeżdżaj. 
Będę miał dla Ciebie zadanie.

----------


## ms.

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba

----------


## kirkris

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba
51. kirkris - szt. 2   :big grin:  


pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2  
52. bodzio_g

----------


## jarkotowa

Ja wstępnie nieśmiało bym się zgłosiła. Ale już w czerwcu idę na urlop więc wszystko się okaże, gdy termin będzie pewny. 2 szt

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2

----------


## Magi77

I ja się piszę  :Lol:  
mam nadzieję, że nie uradzicie 6-7 czerwca, bo mamy komunie moje córci  :Lol:   :Roll:   :Lol:  
Ale inny termin jak najbardziej  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dobroszka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki
55. Magi77

----------


## IlonaS.

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki
55. Magi77
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2

Jak czas i miejsce nie będzie kolidować z grafikiem to ja też przybędę   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat -  sztuk max 3

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3
58. zielony_listek

----------


## barranki2

*Smoczyco*, tylko dopisz że barranki2 są w sztukach 2   :big grin:   :big grin: . Niby nic, ale w liczbach bezwzględnych więcej   :Wink2:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3
58. zielony_listek
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem   :big grin:  )

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem  ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3

----------


## Bigbeat

Nieźle! Policzyliście może, ile to będzie dokładnie (na tą chwilę)? Bo tak na oko, bez poziomicy, to coś pod 100 wychodzi  :wink:

----------


## dobroszka

gdyby stawili się wszyscy tu zapisani , to jest 99,5 osoby   :smile:

----------


## daggulka

to jeszcze nic ..... czekajmy , wklejajmy link gdzie się da .... pewnikiem do dwusetki dociągniemy  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> to jeszcze nic ..... czekajmy , wklejajmy link gdzie się da .... pewnikiem do dwusetki dociągniemy


Ja z jedną babą nie mogę wytrzymać, a tu w setkach liczą...............  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coulignon

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem  ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3
63. Coulignon szt 2

----------


## Depi

Pewien znajomy rabin powiedział mi, że wedle Tory jest tak, że jak się coś zrobi 3 razy z rzędu to powstaje tradycja. Skoro więc byłem na 2 poprzednich, to niechaj powstanie więc ta tradycja  :smile: 

Jesli jakieś nieprzewidziane kataklizmy (tfu! tfu!) nie przeszkodzą, to się zamelduję. Być może i z Ofcą. Gitarę tez mogę znowu przytargać - może będzie z niej więcej pożytku, niż poprzednim razem  :sad: 

Z gier i zabaw to może jakieś karaoke? Nie ma nic lepszego, niż porządnie zrobić z siebie durnia - to jest najlepsze katharsis!  :Lol: 

Czy ktoś informował Barbosse? Cholernie chciałbym tego gościa zobaczyć na żywca  :Lol: 

A więc lista:

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1
2. Nefer
3. Barranki - sztuk 2
4. Lidszu
5. nitubaga-
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4
38. Bożena030100
39. stukpuk
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5
41. verunia
42. Nelli Sza
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4
44. anetina
45. kasiorek
46. an-bud
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2
48. sylvia1
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2
50. ms. - 1 osoba
51. kirkris - szt. 2
52. bodzio_g
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki
55. Magi77
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3
58. zielony_listek
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem )
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3
63. Coulignon szt 2
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą)

----------


## daggulka

fajnie będzie .... juz się cieszę  :big grin:  
selimm'a próbowałam dziś namówic, ale się gadzina wywinął  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Depi.... rozmawiałam z Barbossą ... raczej nie będzie ... też chciałabym poznać Go na żywo  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Depi

> Depi.... rozmawiałam z Barbossą ... raczej nie będzie ... też chciałabym poznać Go na żywo


Może go jakoś kurna namówić? Spamować mu skrzynkę aż nie wytrzyma? Jakiś ciągły atak DDoS?  :wink:  

Ty jesteś kobita - macie swoje sposoby!  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Depi.... rozmawiałam z Barbossą ... raczej nie będzie ... też chciałabym poznać Go na żywo  
> 
> 
> Może go jakoś kurna namówić? Spamować mu skrzynkę aż nie wytrzyma? Jakiś ciągły atak DDoS?  
> 
> Ty jesteś kobita - macie swoje sposoby!


ten "nasz" sposób na odległość nie zadziała ... pomijając fakt, że mój małż może mieć coś przeciw  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Martinezio

Ekhm.... To tak nieśmiało zupdejtuję listę:

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1
2. Nefer
3. Barranki - sztuk 2
4. Lidszu
5. nitubaga-
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4
38. Bożena030100
39. stukpuk
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5
41. verunia
42. Nelli Sza
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4
44. anetina
45. kasiorek
46. an-bud
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2
48. sylvia1
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2
50. ms. - 1 osoba
51. kirkris - szt. 2
52. bodzio_g
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki
55. Magi77
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3
58. zielony_listek
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem )
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3
63. Coulignon szt 2
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą)[/quote]
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich  :big grin: 

Pkt. 65 pod warunkiem, że uda się wygospodarować czas, chęci, $$ i co najważniejsze - nie będzie pilnych prac budowlanych w terminie zlotu.
Aha, no i miejsce spotkania będzie niedaleko stolycy.

 :smile:

----------


## MonikaC

Ja też się piszę

2 dorosłych i 1 dziecię  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

MonikoC- jesteś ... na pozycji 60  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> MonikoC- jesteś ... na pozycji 60



hihihi Monia chce podwójnie  :big grin:

----------


## MonikaC

goopia ślepa blond baba....  :Lol:

----------


## anetina

> goopia ślepa blond baba....



witaj w klubie  :big grin:

----------


## lump praski

Moze sie  wszczele......bede w Polsce w maju przez pare dni i w 

czerwcu.....wiec wstepnie prosze mnie wpisac.

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą)[/quote] 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich

----------


## [email protected]

[email protected] szt 2   :Wink2:  

ale Pasie chyba nie będzie   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## justyna_m

*Pasie* będzie nad morzem   :big grin:  ... jak ja nie dojadę to sobie same zlot zrobimy  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Pasie* będzie nad morzem   ... jak ja nie dojadę to sobie same zlot zrobimy


Justyś - nie rób mi tego - proszę przyjedź !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

zaopiekuję się tobą w stolicy - obiecuję   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> *Pasie* będzie nad morzem   ... jak ja nie dojadę to sobie same zlot zrobimy 
> 
> 
> Justyś - nie rób mi tego - proszę przyjedź !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> zaopiekuję się tobą w stolicy - obiecuję


ja obiecuję, że się postaram   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


cwaniara   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


  :big grin:   :big grin:   serio - obiecuję ale muszę wiedzieć kiedy  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


wstępnie 27 czerwca - o takiej dacie dziś rozmawiałam w Urzucie

----------


## kaśka maciej

> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu 
> 5. nitubaga- 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> 8. pasie 
> 9. 78mysz 
> ...


65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich[/quote]
66. kaśka maciej - byc może  :Roll:

----------


## nurni

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą)
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich
66. kaśka maciej - byc może  :Roll: 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  )

----------


## Anisia3

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1
2. Nefer
3. Barranki - sztuk 2
4. Lidszu
5. nitubaga-
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4
38. Bożena030100
39. stukpuk
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5
41. verunia
42. Nelli Sza
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4
44. anetina
45. kasiorek
46. an-bud
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2
48. sylvia1
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2
50. ms. - 1 osoba
51. kirkris - szt. 2
52. bodzio_g
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki
55. Magi77
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3
58. zielony_listek
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem )
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3
63. Coulignon szt 2
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą)
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich
66. kaśka maciej - byc może
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć )
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4  :big grin:

----------


## galka

A czy jest lista chętnych ale nie mogących przyjechać-buu
Dagulka dzięki za linka

----------


## daggulka

> A czy jest lista chętnych ale nie mogących przyjechać-buu


kochana ...ty tu nie marudź ino se priorytety poprzestawiaj ... zrób jak ja:
najważnejsze : zjazd forumowy .... potem długo długo długo nic, a potem dopiero cała reszta.... i wtedy bez problemu wszystko się znajdzie : i czas, i chęci  , i nowe możliwości    :Lol:

----------


## frosch

jesli spotkanie odbyloby sie 27-ego czerwca udaloby mi sie przyjechac   :cool:  
z Froschem oczywiscie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Maluszek

mnie tam pasuje ten 27 czerwiec  :big grin:

----------


## sylvia1

jak dla mnie gites mąż mnie do Urzutu podrzuci a potem to się zobaczy kiedy ja do domku wrócę...  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> jak dla mnie gites mąż mnie do Urzutu podrzuci a potem to się zobaczy kiedy ja do domku wrócę...


i po jakim czasie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

cieszę się że lista się powiększa   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## lidszu

proszę dopisać, że *lidszu* - szt. 4

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio   :Wink2:  - sztuk 2

----------


## stukpuk

Kurcze nawet nie znam połowy ludzi z tej listy????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Czy to jest forum Muratora?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Może to forum sanatorium GRYF z Połczyna ZDRÓJ?  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Ja też nie znam ..... ale poznam  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*stuk* wystarczy , ze znasz osobe otwierajaca i zamykajaca dotychczasowa liste .......nie powinienes sie nudzic   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja też nie znam ..... ale poznam


ja znam moze 10 osób - ale chetnie bardzo chętnie poznam więęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęę  ęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęcej   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Ja też nie znam ..... ale poznam 
> 
> 
> ja znam moze 10 osób - ale chetnie bardzo chętnie poznam więęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęę  ęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęcej


To tak jak ja  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *stuk* wystarczy , ze znasz osobe otwierajaca i zamykajaca dotychczasowa liste .......nie powinienes sie nudzic


Mądrej to miło posłuchać.........tylko kto ze mną wytrzyma................  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *stuk* wystarczy , ze znasz osobe otwierajaca i zamykajaca dotychczasowa liste .......nie powinienes sie nudzic   
> 
> 
> Mądrej to miło posłuchać.........tylko kto ze mną wytrzyma................


no jak trza będzie to wytrzymamy  :Roll:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Tylko, że jak ja poznam więcej kobiet z Forum to nie będe miał po co wracac do domu  :Confused:   :Lol:  , już po sanatorium mam dość awantur   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , nie moge przetłumaczyć , że sex to taż ćwiczenia..................




























....tylko, że zbiorowe.  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


Wszystkie *eks* tak twierdziły  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

i na co komu kawały jak tu mozna się nieźle posmiać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

na Stuka to trza uważać ...nie dość, że toto w miarę przystojne to jeszcze inteligentne i na dodatek podrywacz   :Roll:   :Lol:  
dla tych babek co się nabiorą - *STUKUŚ JEST ŻONATY!!!!!!*

----------


## [email protected]

> na Stuka to trza uważać ...nie dość, że toto w miarę przystojne to jeszcze inteligentne i na dodatek podrywacz    
> dla tych babek co się nabiorą - *STUKUŚ JEST ŻONATY!!!!!!*


ale go zareklamowałaś - taki kotecek niewinny a pazurem by chciał zahaczyć powiadasz   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> na Stuka to trza uważać ...nie dość, że toto w miarę przystojne to jeszcze inteligentne i na dodatek podrywacz    
> dla tych babek co się nabiorą - *STUKUŚ JEST ŻONATY!!!!!!*


I ty BRUTUSIE przeciwko mnie?!  :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Lol:   No ładnie! Taki cios w plecki?  :Lol:  
Małe sprostowanie:
*Kochane dziewczyny...........to nie tak......to nie żona tylko przyzwyczajenie*

----------


## daggulka

żona , żona .... już ja Cie popilnuję coby żona spokojna była  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> na Stuka to trza uważać ...nie dość, że toto w miarę przystojne to jeszcze inteligentne i na dodatek podrywacz    
> dla tych babek co się nabiorą - *STUKUŚ JEST ŻONATY!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ale go zareklamowałaś - taki kotecek niewinny a pazurem by chciał zahaczyć powiadasz


Jak wiesz gdzie głaskać to nic Ci nie zrobie.......  :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> na Stuka to trza uważać ...nie dość, że toto w miarę przystojne to jeszcze inteligentne i na dodatek podrywacz    
> dla tych babek co się nabiorą - *STUKUŚ JEST ŻONATY!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I ty BRUTUSIE przeciwko mnie?!     No ładnie! Taki cios w plecki?  
> Małe sprostowanie:
> *Kochane dziewczyny...........to nie tak......to nie żona tylko przyzwyczajenie*


podobno przyzwyczajenie jest nasilniejsze i najtrwalsze   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Pozdro dla żony   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


do kotecków nie podchodzę - glaskać nie będę - alergię mam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> żona , żona .... już ja Cie popilnuję coby żona spokojna była

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Z każdego przyzwyczajenia można się wyleczyć tylko trzeba _młode leki_ aplikować
 :Lol:  Żona się pluska w wannie, więc nie będe jej przeszkadzał.

----------


## daggulka

eeee...masz rację, nie przeszkadzaj jej teraz .....na zlot ją przywieź - juz my se pogadamy, na pewno nie będzie się nudzić  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> eeee...masz rację, nie przeszkadzaj jej teraz .....na zlot ją przywieź - juz my se pogadamy, na pewno nie będzie się nudzić


tak, tak niech przyjedzie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> eeee...masz rację, nie przeszkadzaj jej teraz .....na zlot ją przywieź - juz my se pogadamy, na pewno nie będzie się nudzić 
> 
> 
> tak, tak niech przyjedzie


Człowiek się męczy tyle lat żeby żone sobie wychować i chcecie to wszystko zepsuć?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:    Potem przez miesiąc będe musiał ją regulować.......  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


albo ona ciebie zresetować   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


boszszsz...przeca to nie piec  :Roll:  ...przyjmie, zapomni i po sprawie  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Wkońcu taka regulacja trwa tylko 3 minutki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*ŚWIEŻEJ KRWI NAM TRZA ..... ZAPISYWAĆ SIĘ LUDZISKA , BO LISTA SIĘ ODDALA   *

----------


## stukpuk

Dobra ..........spadam bo żona mnie woła..........trzeba się psychicznie przygotować  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> *ŚWIEŻEJ KRWI NAM TRZA ..... ZAPISYWAĆ SIĘ LUDZISKA , BO LISTA SIĘ ODDALA   *


Bo smoczycy tylko świństwa w głowie!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

jasssssne .... zaś na mnie  :ohmy:  - 
dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności jeśli w tytule bądź treści wątku pojawia się słowo "sex" to w dwie minuty potem Stukuś nasz umieszcza tam jeden ze swoich świętobliwych wpisów    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> *ŚWIEŻEJ KRWI NAM TRZA ..... ZAPISYWAĆ SIĘ LUDZISKA , BO LISTA SIĘ ODDALA   *


  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> jasssssne .... zaś na mnie  - 
> dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności jeśli w tytule bądź treści wątku pojawia się słowo "sex" to w dwie minuty potem Stukuś nasz umieszcza tam jeden ze swoich świętobliwych wpisów


A jaki to ma związek.....................?  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> *ŚWIEŻEJ KRWI NAM TRZA ..... ZAPISYWAĆ SIĘ LUDZISKA , BO LISTA SIĘ ODDALA   *


  :cool:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> jasssssne .... zaś na mnie  - 
> dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności jeśli w tytule bądź treści wątku pojawia się słowo "sex" to w dwie minuty potem Stukuś nasz umieszcza tam jeden ze swoich świętobliwych wpisów     
> 
> 
> A jaki to ma związek.....................?



ZASADNICZY   :Roll:  

wątek- zlot- brak żony- babeczki- chętne babeczki- sex  :Lol:

----------


## OK

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk *UWAGA! ŻONATY!!!*
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio   - sztuk 2

 :Lol:

----------


## OK

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk *UWAGA! ŻONATY!!!*
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio   - sztuk 2

 :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> 8. pasie 
> 9. 78mysz 
> ...

----------


## daggulka

aaaallllle jaaaaaazda  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> aaaallllle jaaaaaazda


żeby tylko dojechac do celu   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

bedzie dobrze   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> 8. pasie 
> 9. 78mysz 
> ...


No i się dopisałem a co!
No to z piwnym  :Wink2:

----------


## czandra

My też się dopisujemy, 2 osoby dorosłe + 1 mała, nieletnia  :big grin:

----------


## OK

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1

----------


## malgos2

Sie dopisuje.   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> Sie dopisuje.


I to jest jedyna, słuszna decyzja, którą powinien zadeklarować i podjąć każdy forumowicz, o OLIMPACH nie wspominająć.   :big grin:

----------


## boguslaw

Jest daggulka, tomek1950, może Barbossa i parę innych miłych postaci......
Przyjadę w każde miejsce, lecz nie w każdym terminie...

----------


## Maluszek

*Małgoś* - fajnie, że będziesz  :big grin: 

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1
2. Nefer
3. Barranki - sztuk 2
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4
5. nitubaga-
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4
38. Bożena030100
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!!
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5
41. verunia
42. Nelli Sza
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4
44. anetina
45. kasiorek
46. an-bud
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2
48. sylvia1
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2
50. ms. - 1 osoba
51. kirkris - szt. 2
52. bodzio_g
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki
55. Magi77
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3
58. zielony_listek
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem )
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3
63. Coulignon szt 2
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą)
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich
66. kaśka maciej - byc może
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć )
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby)
71. czandra 2+1
72. małgoś

----------


## daggulka

alllle super.... coraz nas więcej  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> alllle super.... coraz nas więcej


jasne że suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper - ale sie cieszę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Anoleiz

a czy wiadome już są jakieś szczegóły ?
 :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> a czy wiadome już są jakieś szczegóły ?


co chcesz wiedzieć ??

http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3294630.htm#3294630

moze tu zajrzyj - a jeśli masz inne pytania - w miarę mozliwości odpowiem

----------


## Anoleiz

bosz, ale się to rozkręciło, a ja powiadomień nie dostawałam...   :ohmy:  

wielki szacunek!  za organizację !  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


A bo mnie nawet sex kojaży się z ......



































...sexem  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

no kto o czym to o czym   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a stukpuk tylko o sexie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## OK

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś
73. boguslaw

----------


## OK

Jeśli dobrze podzieliłam "sztuki" to na tę chwilę wychodzi 100 dorosłych i 25 dzieci...

WIĘCEJ NAS TRZA!!!  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

Porozsyłajcie linki - moze nie wszyscy dostali z info o zlocie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

lepiej dwa razy niż wcale   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Niezle wesele...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

Małgoś, rusz tam trochę to towarzystwo  :Roll:  Pogoń, żeby się zapisywali, bo tu frekwencja potrzebna  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

wysłałam na priv bardzo dużo wiadomości, nie wszyscy odczytali  - to ci którzy bywają rzadko  :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

> Małgoś, rusz tam trochę to towarzystwo  Pogoń, żeby się zapisywali, bo tu frekwencja potrzebna


Juz gonie, juz.   :big grin:

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> Małgoś, rusz tam trochę to towarzystwo  Pogoń, żeby się zapisywali, bo tu frekwencja potrzebna   
> 
> 
> Juz gonie, juz.


Dzięki  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> no kto o czym to o czym        
> 
> a stukpuk tylko o sexie


Bo nikt nie chce ze mną o wędkarstwie rozmawiać  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  Chyba czas forum zmienić.........  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> no kto o czym to o czym        
> 
> a stukpuk tylko o sexie    
> 
> 
> Bo nikt nie chce ze mną o wędkarstwie rozmawiać    Chyba czas forum zmienić.........


ciekawe co chciałbyś złowić   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Jeśli dobrze podzieliłam "sztuki" to na tę chwilę wychodzi 100 dorosłych i 25 dzieci...
> 
> WIĘCEJ NAS TRZA!!!


Więcej atrakcyjnych mężatek.............................  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Rybki  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał OK
> 
> Jeśli dobrze podzieliłam "sztuki" to na tę chwilę wychodzi 100 dorosłych i 25 dzieci...
> 
> WIĘCEJ NAS TRZA!!! 
> 
> 
> Więcej atrakcyjnych mężatek.............................


obrażamy się - zobacz na listę ile nas tam bedzie i każda atrakcyjna   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


chyba zodiakalne   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Rybki to rybki....

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał OK
> 
> ...


Jak możesz mówić za reszte koleżanek?  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


masz rację - niech tu zajrzą i podialoguja w swojej obronie, albo zapewnieniach    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ja się nie liczę ... za stary wróbel, ale w obronie mężatek stanę murem  :big grin:

----------


## ghost34

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> no kto o czym to o czym        
> 
> a stukpuk tylko o sexie    
> 
> 
> Bo nikt nie chce ze mną o wędkarstwie rozmawiać    Chyba czas forum zmienić.........


stary zawsze i wszedzie...czasu malo na takie ekscesy ale pasjonatem loffienia zawsek bylek..  :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


a panowie tu o rybkach przyszli gadać   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## 78mysz

ja prawdopodobnie w trzech egzemplarzach  będę

----------


## [email protected]

> ja prawdopodobnie w trzech egzemplarzach  będę


możesz i w czterech   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw

----------


## Piątka

> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> 8. pasie 
> 9. 78mysz - sztuk 3
> ...

----------


## [email protected]

*Piątka* - a co to za znak ???   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

obecność obowiązkowa   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Edmar70

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw
74, Piątka ??? - 2
75. Edmar 70 -  być może

----------


## Gwoździk

> *Piątka* - a co to za znak ???


daj Jej spokój ... razem z *OK* "walczyliśmy" o ten wpis dwie godziny   :Wink2:

----------


## Piątka

szukam juz alibi..  :Wink2:

----------


## OK

Piątka, dzięki  :Lol:  

Rozpowiadajcie dalej, bo już nie wiadomo, kto jeszcze nie wie, kto już myśli, że sprawa własną śmiercią umarła, kto zapomniał  itd  :Lol:

----------


## Gwoździk

> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> 8. pasie 
> 9. 78mysz - sztuk 3
> ...

----------


## Gwoździk

o   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

wreszcie *Braza* się dopisała   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Piątka

Bedę!!!
Gwoździk już wiem czemu Cię lubię  :big grin:

----------


## OK

Gwoździku, niemożliwe  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ale się cieszę, że Was wszystkich poznam - bo mam nadzieję, że jednak wszystkim się uda  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

Edyś - zaznaczam że obecność obowiązkowa a nie "być może "  :Roll:

----------


## OK

> o      
> 
> wreszcie *Braza* się dopisała


Ale mam nadzieję, że Braza wie?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ale ekipa  :ohmy:   .... impreza się zapowiada w tej obsadzie, że pozamiatane  :big grin:  ...też się cieszę, że bede mogła w realu tych wszystkich ludzików poznać których jeszcze nie poznałam dotąd  :big grin:

----------


## dandi3

nie przeczytałem całego wątku z braku czasu , zdązyłem sie tylko wpisac na liście pod godna pozycją w pierwszsej dziesiątce. Słuchajcie a będa jakies fajne gadżety jak na spotkaniach organizowanych przez redakcję? no wiecie: identyfikatory, dyplomy... Bo jak będą to ja chce jeden przyznac od siebie

----------


## OK

> Edyś - zaznaczam że obecność obowiązkowa a nie "być może "


Cssiiiii  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Piątka

a mnie korci, by tu dopisać tego geparta, co go NaLeśnik i pół Polski szuka  :big grin:

----------


## Gwoździk

> Słuchajcie a będa jakies fajne gadżety jak na spotkaniach organizowanych przez redakcję? no wiecie: identyfikatory, dyplomy... Bo jak będą to ja chce jeden przyznac od siebie


... ode mnie ... specjalnie .....dostaniesz w prezencie pałki .... 



......albo pałką ... w zależności od tego jak się będziesz zachowywał ...    :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał dandi3
> 
>  Słuchajcie a będa jakies fajne gadżety jak na spotkaniach organizowanych przez redakcję? no wiecie: identyfikatory, dyplomy... Bo jak będą to ja chce jeden przyznac od siebie
> 
> 
> ... ode mnie ... specjalnie .....dostaniesz w prezencie pałki .... 
> 
> 
> 
> ......albo pałką ... w zależności od tego jak się będziesz zachowywał ...


o...o...o... toto drugie bardziej    :Lol:  

a gadżety muratorowe w ilości na razie niewiadomej zapewni redakcja .... dała pozytywną odpowiedź , ma sprawdzić zapasy na magazynie  :big grin:

----------


## dandi3

> ode mnie ... specjalnie .....dostaniesz w prezencie pałki


jeżeli to te na które się swego czasu napaliła Daga w tamtym wewątku to ja je chcę - ongiś sporo bab na nie leciało a Raśka z ekipą ledwo dojechały na moje Podlasie pod takim wrażeniem były - może i na mnie przejdzie  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał Gwoździk
> 
>  ode mnie ... specjalnie .....dostaniesz w prezencie pałki
> 
> 
> jeżeli to te na które się swego czasu napaliła Daga w tamtym wewątku to ja je chcę


i wszystko pasi ...ja dostanę pałki od gwoździka, a potem Ty dostaniesz pałką ode mnie  :Lol:   ...pasuje?  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał ghost34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


To butach  damskim mamy rozmawiać?  :ohmy:

----------


## OK

> Napisał Gwoździk
> 
>  ode mnie ... specjalnie .....dostaniesz w prezencie pałki
> 
> 
> jeżeli to te na które się swego czasu napaliła Daga w tamtym wewątku to ja je chcę - ongiś sporo bab na nie leciało a Raśka z ekipą ledwo dojechały na moje Podlasie pod takim wrażeniem były - może i na mnie przejdzie


A skoro już o *Raśce* mowa, to gdzie ona jest??? Co?!

----------


## braza

Ja gwoli sprostowania ... nie wiem, kto mnie dopisał, pewnie z rozpędu, ale niestety nie mogę jechać, tak że bardzo proszę o wykreślenie pozycji 76  :sad:  

Zdjęcia róbcie!!!!!!!! Duuuuzoooooo zdjęć!!!!!!

----------


## ghost34

siedzi w pokoju drugim i ma sie swietnie...dandi chcesz co dostac lodymnie heehh  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

brazunia ...a decyzja nieodwołalna? bo kurcze.... szkoda  :sad:

----------


## wu

*Brazunia* noooooooooooooooo proszę  :Confused:

----------


## OK

*Braza*, 'powiś' jeszcze chwilkę  :Roll:  
Ja sobie odhaczę znaczek zapytania na boku  :Wink2:  A nóż coś wypadnie i przyjedziesz?  :Wink2:

----------


## dandi3

> siedzi w pokoju drugim i ma sie swietnie


ukrywa się bo zeżarła z Nefką dobroszkowe rydze. Biedna Dobuś już mi pisała, że rydze przepadły jak kamień w wodę a Rasia z nimi...  :cool:  





> dandi chcesz co dostac lodymnie heehh


jesionowe deskie  :big grin:

----------


## Piątka

normalnie nie robi sie Braza ludziom takich numerów  :sad:  i takich przeżyć i skoków ciśnień na noc..  :Roll:

----------


## braza

Mogę sobie podyndać, czemuuu niiii ... na dzień dzisiejszy jednak mało prawdopodobne...

----------


## rasia

> siedzi w pokoju drugim i ma sie swietnie...dandi chcesz co dostac lodymnie heehh


W jakim pokoju??? W kuchni, przy garach! I wcale się nie ma świetnie... drinka też nie ma...  :Roll:   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## OK

Mało prawdopodobne a niemożliwe to duuuża różnica  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

> Napisał ghost34
> 
> siedzi w pokoju drugim i ma sie swietnie...dandi chcesz co dostac lodymnie heehh 
> 
> 
> W jakim pokoju??? W kuchni, przy garach! I wcale się nie ma świetnie... drinka też nie ma...


Niektórzy zaniedbują obowiązki chyba  :Roll:  

A na liście gdzie jesteś? Bom ślepa chyba  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## ghost34

mufisz masz...a ty jakiegos samogona pszyffies.ze skądofic  mnie czas skosztoffac..o rydze sie nie martf som bespieczne i dobros z rasiom ponafilaly dzisiaj na tyn tiema

----------


## Piątka

oogromna ..to prawie jak..

----------


## daggulka

> Mogę sobie podyndać, czemuuu niiii ... na dzień dzisiejszy jednak mało prawdopodobne...


no to zostawiamy Brazę z dopiskiem "być może" 
Rasia ... dlaczemu nie ma Cię na liście? - albo mam omamy wzrokowe i ominęłam   :Roll:  

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może

----------


## Gwoździk

> Ja gwoli sprostowania ... nie wiem, kto mnie dopisał, pewnie z rozpędu, ...


... to ja Cię dopisałem ... i nie z roz.....pędu ... tylko z roz....sądku   :Wink2:  

... przepraszam ... ale osób już raz wpisanych na listę ...NIE WYKREŚLAMY !!!!    :big grin:

----------


## dandi3

> osób już raz wpisanych na listę ...NIE WYKREŚLAMY !!!!


taaa jest - bo inaczej pałą w łeb. 









 :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  Brazuś... przepraszam za pałę a tak a propo innego wątku... czy Twoje mysli poszybowały w tym samym kierunku co wtedy czy trzymasz je na wodzy?  :cool:   :cool:   :Wink2:  

bo Braza to stary zboczeniec jest, nie wiem czy wiecie   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może
77. adam_mk

----------


## braza

Myśli sobie narazie trzymam na wodzy ... jeszcze  :Wink2:   A pała zawsze kojarzy mi się z jednym 
























policjantem  :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Ja się wpisuję...
Ale tu o mężatkach było, a ja tylko panienka...i to tylko zodiakalna...  :oops:  
CO ROBIĆ?!  :ohmy:   :oops:  
Adam M.

----------


## OK

Wyjść za mąż?  :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Według jakiego obrządku?...  :Confused:  
I dlaczego za mąż?
Dużo by z tego nie było, jak oba samce...  :Roll:  

A ja tu o spotykaniu się dumam...
Adam M.

----------


## OK

Obrządek obojętny  :Lol:  

Ale nie wiem, co jeszcze można zrobić z "byciem panną"  :Roll:  

Choć mówiąc szczerze, mam nadzieję, że panny też na zlot wpuszczą  :Roll:  I nie trza będzie nic z tym robić  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ghost34

z tym tzn z czym  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  przepraszam  :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

To przyjeżdżam!  :Lol:  
Jak wpuszczają panienki...
Adam M.

----------


## an-bud

Ekipa zapowiada się zaje...fajna   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ekipa zapowiada się zaje...fajna


śmiem twierdzić że to określenie jest zbyt skromne   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

Jeśli w czerwcu, to bez względu na dzień i miejsce – proszę szanowny „kolektyw” o wpisanie na listę kandydatów.
Oferuję również transport (traktorkiem) z dolnego śląska dla 2 -3 osób.
Mam nadzieję, ze będzie możliwość rezerwacji noclegu (ów).

----------


## Maluszek

*sSiwy* - zostałeś dopisany do listy  :big grin: 

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1
2. Nefer
3. Barranki - sztuk 2
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4
5. nitubaga-
6. ghost34
7. dandi3
8. pasie
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka
13. Aga J.G
14.monikach
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki
16. Joola - sztuk 1
17. Irma
18. gawel
19. jea
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki
21. wu - 3 sztuki
22. Gosiek33
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2
24. lump praski - być może
25. GLAMOURMUM
26. EDZIA
27. azalka - być może
28. Jezier
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może
30. skaba- sztuk 1
31. [email protected]
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4
35. Tosinek - szt4
36. OK - szt 1
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4
38. Bożena030100
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!!
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5
41. verunia
42. Nelli Sza
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4
44. anetina
45. kasiorek
46. an-bud
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2
48. sylvia1
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2
50. ms. - 1 osoba
51. kirkris - szt. 2
52. bodzio_g
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki
55. Magi77
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3
58. zielony_listek
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem )
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3
63. Coulignon szt 2
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą)
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich
66. kaśka maciej - byc może
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć )
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby)
71. czandra 2+1
72. małgoś
73. boguslaw
74, Piątka ??? - 2
75. Edmar 70 - być może
76. Braza - być może
77. adam_mk
78. sSiwy 12

----------


## sharoon

> To przyjeżdżam!  
> Jak wpuszczają panienki...
> Adam M.


Fantastycznie, że przyjeżdżasz. Będę mogła osobiście podziękować Ci za cenne rady  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> To przyjeżdżam!  
> Jak wpuszczają panienki...
> Adam M.
> 
> 
> Fantastycznie, że przyjeżdżasz. Będę mogła osobiście podziękować Ci za cenne rady


to tak jak ja ....bez załącznika sie nie obejdzie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Nocleg jaki potrzebny będzie...  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## sharoon

przed Tobą drzwi są szeroko otwarte   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zaraz założę wątek o dojazadach i noclegach ...będzie sie można ugadywać do woli  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## glowac

Ja tak się zastanawiam - jak my się wszyscy poznamy?
Może jakieś naklejki z nickiem  :Roll:

----------


## OK

Identyfikatorki trza będzie zrobić - gdzieś już o tym było, poszukam  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

będą, będą identyfikatory ....robie u siebie 10 maja nasz lokalny zjazd, spotkam sie wtedy również z Edzią, Edzia oferowała że da , więc  mi je wtedy przywiezie i zajme sie powypisywaniem nicków przyjezdnych na identyfikatorach  :big grin:

----------


## glowac

> Identyfikatorki trza będzie zrobić - gdzieś już o tym było, poszukam


i to jest pomysł  :smile:

----------


## OK

> będą, będą identyfikatory ....robie u siebie 10 maja nasz lokalny zjazd, spotkam sie wtedy również z Edzią, Edzia oferowała że da , więc  mi je wtedy przywiezie i zajme sie powypisywaniem nicków przyjezdnych na identyfikatorach


O właśnie, wiedziałam, że o tym już było  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 4 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12
79. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> 8. pasie 
> 9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
> ...



Który,która mi to dopisał/a?  :ohmy:   Bo mnie żona wyśmiała!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Bigbeat

Dlaczego Cię wyśmiała? Nie jest Twoją żoną?   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

no to się piszę
ch...steczka  z woalką  :Confused:  
chu... steczka z karierą  :Confused:  
lubię spontany   :big grin:  

tylko data i miejsce
to jest kluczowe dla mnie

----------


## gawel

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> ...


Jakaś albo jakiś   :ohmy:  , który ma na Ciebie chcice i chce wypłoszyć konkurencje przy pomocy twojej etatowej małżonki   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

jaaaaa pieeeerniczeeeeee  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią....
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
80. barbossa   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Co Daga???  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

eeee...nic, nic  :Lol:

----------


## BetaGreta

U mnie poproszę poprawić na 2 osoby (jeśli termin 27 czerwca pozostanie).

----------


## daggulka

bardzo proszę zgłaszać lub dopisywać ile będzie osób towarzyszących ... musimy mieć rozeznanie  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> bardzo proszę zgłaszać lub dopisywać ile będzie osób towarzyszących ... musimy mieć rozeznanie


Ja już więcej kobiet nie potrzebuje............te 200 setki starczą  :Wink2:

----------


## Nelli Sza

daggulko, proszę o małą korektę na pozycji 42   :Wink2:  
Będę z rodzinką, a to oznacza sztuk 4 (za mną łącznie)   :Wink2:  

DZIĘKI !!!   :big grin:

----------


## Magi77

> jaaaaa pieeeerniczeeeeee    
> 
> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- z familią....
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> ...

----------


## mikopiko

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią....
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
80. barbossa   :big grin: 
81.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak

----------


## malgos2

No.   :cool:

----------


## Bigbeat

> jaaaaa pieeeerniczeeeeee    
> /.../
> 80. barbossa


Ja też   :ohmy:

----------


## amalfi

*barbossa*, zdaje się, ze będziesz główną atrakcją   :Wink2:   Jako pierwsza zamawiam zdjęcie i autograf  :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No "Barbossa" tylko nie zadzieraj nossa  :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

> *barbossa*  Jako pierwsza zamawiam zdjęcie i autograf


kochaaaana...spóźniłaś sie o jakieś 2 dni .... to ja byłam pierwsza  :Lol:  

a serio ....przestańcie .... facet jak facet .... (ps. bo się przestraszy natrętnych bab i nie przyjedzie )  :Lol:

----------


## ghost34

jakos mocno watpie aby barbossa bal sie czegokolwiek na ziemi..po postach..ktore pisze..da sobie świetnie chlop radę..tysz chetnie zamienie ze dwa slowa oby to nie byly dosadne dwa slowa heehe  :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## anetina

> na Stuka to trza uważać ...nie dość, że toto w miarę przystojne to jeszcze inteligentne i na dodatek podrywacz    
> dla tych babek co się nabiorą - *STUKUŚ JEST ŻONATY!!!!!!*




hmmmm   :ohmy:  
może Stuku to mój też eks ???

 :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> jasssssne .... zaś na mnie  - 
> dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności jeśli w tytule bądź treści wątku pojawia się słowo "sex" to w dwie minuty potem Stukuś nasz umieszcza tam jeden ze swoich świętobliwych wpisów









a juzmyslałam, ze tylko ja to zauwazyłam 
ewentualnie mam omamy  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce)
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią....
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.monikach 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
80. barbossa   :big grin: 
81.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> na Stuka to trza uważać ...nie dość, że toto w miarę przystojne to jeszcze inteligentne i na dodatek podrywacz    
> dla tych babek co się nabiorą - *STUKUŚ JEST ŻONATY!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm   
> może Stuku to mój też eks ???


A może Ty jesteś moją przyszłą.............?  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> jasssssne .... zaś na mnie  - 
> dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności jeśli w tytule bądź treści wątku pojawia się słowo "sex" to w dwie minuty potem Stukuś nasz umieszcza tam jeden ze swoich świętobliwych wpisów     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ktoś jeszcze to zauważył?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...





sobie nie ufam  :big grin: , więc ciort wie  :big grin: 


dobrze, że mąż mi jeszcze ufa  :big grin:

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

Nefer...możesz przy moim nicku zrobić znak zapytania... Ta data tak średnio mi pasuje. Jeżeli mój mąż zdąży wrócić z Japonii to będziemy...jeżeli nie ...no to bardzo żałuje ale nie dojadę. Nie wybiorę się w taka wyprawę z 2 dzieci...bez _małża_

----------


## anetina

> Nefer...możesz przy moim nicku zrobić znak zapytania... Ta data tak średnio mi pasuje. Jeżeli mój mąż zdąży wrócić z Japonii to będziemy...jeżeli nie ...no to bardzo żałuje ale nie dojadę. Nie wybiorę się w taka wyprawę z 2 dzieci...bez _małża_


byłaby wielka szkoda  :sad: 
trzymam kciuki, by mąż dotarł  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


zaś czaruje ... w dodatku na odległość  , to co bedzie na miejscu?  :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

juz się boję  :big grin: 


może lepiej nie jechać ??? hmmmmmmm

----------


## daggulka

kochana - jechać jechać -  obadamy na miejscu, wiesz -ponoć krowa co dużo ryczy mało mleka daje   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

> kochana - jechać jechać -  obadamy na miejscu, wiesz -ponoć krowa co dużo ryczy mało mleka daje


tyż racja  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kochana - jechać jechać -  obadamy na miejscu, wiesz -ponoć krowa co dużo ryczy mało mleka daje   
> 
> 
> tyż racja


Obrażam się  :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...




no juz Kotku  :smile:  nie obrażaj się  :smile: 


<głask> <głask>
<tuli> <tuli>

----------


## Bigbeat

> Pozdrawiam  .


Dlaczego jeszcze się nie wpisałeś na listę?   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Pozdrawiam  .
> 
> 
> Dlaczego jeszcze się nie wpisałeś na listę?


Patrz nr 70  :Wink2:

----------


## Bigbeat

> Napisał Bigbeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ...


Ooops...   :oops:  
Co ślepemu po oczach...   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

boszszsz.... aż się miło czyta jak to jeden drugiego pilnuje coby nikogo nie pominąć  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
to może wyruszymy zaś po wewontkach na żer ....    :big grin:  - może jeszcze ktoś nie wie  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


Tylko nie pod właos..........

----------


## monikach

Wypisałam się  :sad:  , a na swoje miejsce wrzuciłam *Miko*, co by nie robić bałaganu  :Roll: 

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce)
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią....
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. pasie 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
80. barbossa   :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...




jak sobie koteczek życzy  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

Co tak ucichły?  :ohmy:

----------


## anetina

> Co tak ucichły?


wyszly z pracy  :smile: 

a teraz ... dzieci uśpione  :smile: 
więc tylko na chwilę zajrzałam  :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

dziś już mogę w 100% napisać,że niestety nie będzie mnie z Wami   

posiedzimy sobie z Pasie nad morzem i myślami będziemy z Wami.

----------


## rasia

> dziś już mogę w 100% napisać,że niestety nie będzie mnie z Wami   
> 
> posiedzimy sobie z Pasie nad morzem i myślami będziemy z Wami.


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## daggulka

:sad:  wykreślam

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8.  malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. barbossa

----------


## Maluszek

> dziś już mogę w 100% napisać,że niestety nie będzie mnie z Wami


  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## justyna_m

proszę się nie smucić!!! 

Będę z Wami myślami i zamawiam już dziś fotorelację!!!

----------


## anetina

> proszę się nie smucić!!! 
> 
> Będę z Wami myślami i zamawiam już dziś fotorelację!!!



ps. a nie z tobą Stuku miał podjechać?
dobrze kojarzę?

ps. nie chce mi się szukać wątku   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## justyna_m

tak, ja miałam dojechac do Slupska i mieliśmy razem jechać.

----------


## anetina

i co ty teraz Stuku zrobisz  :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

musi poszukac innej chętnej ... może gdzieś po drodze do Warszawy się znajdzie ...  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> i co ty teraz Stuku zrobisz


A tak romantycznie się  zapowiadało  :oops:   :Wink2:  
Nie wiem jeszcze. Chyba rozpisze konkurs kto mnie zabieże  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> i co ty teraz Stuku zrobisz 
> 
> 
> A tak romantycznie się  zapowiadało   
> Nie wiem jeszcze. Chyba rozpisze konkurs kto mnie zabieże


ja nie z tej strony Polski  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


Radze nie patrzeć na strony świata!Drugi raz takiej okazji nie będziesz miała!!  :Roll:   Po co potem całe życie żałować?  :Wink2:  
Mówie Ci...........kożystaj ...............

----------


## anetina

nie będę korzystać  :big grin: 

do Urzutu mam godzinę jazdy  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> nie będę korzystać 
> 
> do Urzutu mam godzinę jazdy


To masz blisko. Ja nie wiem czy za 7 godzin się przytelepie Polską Koleją Państową, no chyba , że samochód do tej pory zakupimy  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

nie jęcz, nie jęcz .....ja też blisko nie mam  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> nie jęcz, nie jęcz .....ja też blisko nie mam


Nie jęcze nie jęcze, tak tylko ..........


































..nażekam sobie po cichu  :Wink2:

----------


## pasie

*Stuku* Posejdon z W-wy ko Koszalina jedzie ok. 7 godzin,  ze Słupska trochu mniej   :Wink2:   :Lol:   samochodem szybciej jak 5 godzin Warszawa -  Koszalin nam się nie udało   :big tongue: 

a ja chyba wyjazd nad  morze przełożę  coby być  z Wami   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

pasie.... jeśli jest taka opcja to super by było  :big grin:

----------


## Kasiorek

Nie widzę nikogo na liście z Redakcji   :big grin:   , chyba nas tak nie zostawią   :big grin:  , choć łapkę pościskać, wszak mają w nas wiernych czytaczy

----------


## stukpuk

> Nie widzę nikogo na liście z Redakcji    , chyba nas tak nie zostawią   , choć łapkę pościskać, wszak mają w nas wiernych czytaczy


Prawdopodobnie ma być na zlocie przedstawiciel Muratora na pomorze środkowe.

----------


## daggulka

Oczywiście również mam nadzieję, iż  przedstawiciel/e  Redakcji będą - więc droga Redakcjo, zapraszamy na listę obecności  :Wink2:  .

----------


## ed-mar

Można się jeszcze dopisać???
Kombinujemy z Kasią "KARO", żeby wpaść do WAS

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. barbossa
80. Edyta k.
81. KARO

----------


## daggulka

Bardzo się cieszę z każdej osoby która dopisuje sie na liste .... zapraszamy  - im nas więcej tym będzie fajniej   :big grin:

----------


## OK

> Można się jeszcze dopisać???
> Kombinujemy z Kasią "KARO", żeby wpaść do WAS


Jak to "do was"???  :ohmy:  

Do nas  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

Słuchajcie !!! Można do Was jeszcze jakoś dołączyć?!
Bo czuję się znacznie lepiej i  chyba by mi się udało wyrwać  :smile: 

Tyle tylko ze ktoś by musiał bidną zielona przytulić do samochodu (Nefer?! może masz jeszcze jakieś wolną miejscówkę??? :smile: ) w obie strony.
(Mój TŻ w tym terminie ma wyjazd służbowy i nie ma go w W-wie)

----------


## daggulka

Zielona .... kochana , oczywiście Cie wpisuje ... jeśli tylko będziesz czuła się na siłach - przybywaj .... zaznaczam : _o ile będziesz się czuła dobrze_  :Wink2:  ... wiesz, że my forumowe baby będziemy miały Cię na oku - jak tylko lekko zbledniesz zara w auto i do domciu  :Lol:  

lista:

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. barbossa 
80. Edyta k. 
81. KARO
82. zielonooka

----------


## andzik.78

No kochani gratuluję Wam pomysłu, checi i zapału.Tak Trzymać. Ja niestety nie będę mogła przybyć ponieważ MAM PRACĘ :smile:  I to taka która daje mi dużo satysfakcji.Pracuje od trzech tygodni także, o urlop jeszcze  pytać nie będę.. Zyczę Wam udanej imprezy. I oby pogoda dopisała..

----------


## daggulka

andzik.78 - z jednej strony gratuluję pracy , ale z drugiej strony szkoda  mi , że się nie spotkamy na zlocie   :sad:   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

Musi sie jeszcze ktos dopisac, bo rasia powiedziala, ze sie jako setna dopisze dopiero.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

> Zielona .... kochana , oczywiście Cie wpisuje ... jeśli tylko będziesz czuła się na siłach - przybywaj .... zaznaczam : _o ile będziesz się czuła dobrze_  ... wiesz, że my forumowe baby będziemy miały Cię na oku - jak tylko lekko zbledniesz zara w auto i do domciu


E, spokojnie  :smile: 
Na pewno nie bedzie ze mną żadnych "niepożądanych" atrakcji  :smile:

----------


## manieq82

jak można to ja bardzo chętnie poznam miłe towarzystwo osobiście
a i połowica jak da radę to wpadnie ze mną

a właściwie to wiadomo już dokładnie kiedy? i gdzie- w tym parku młocińskim?

----------


## Nefer

> Słuchajcie !!! Można do Was jeszcze jakoś dołączyć?!
> Bo czuję się znacznie lepiej i  chyba by mi się udało wyrwać 
> 
> Tyle tylko ze ktoś by musiał bidną zielona przytulić do samochodu (Nefer?! może masz jeszcze jakieś wolną miejscówkę???) w obie strony.
> (Mój TŻ w tym terminie ma wyjazd służbowy i nie ma go w W-wie)


Mówisz i masz - przecież mi wszystko myszy opierniczą jak nie  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> jak można to ja bardzo chętnie poznam miłe towarzystwo osobiście
> a i połowica jak da radę to wpadnie ze mną
> 
> a właściwie to wiadomo już dokładnie kiedy? i gdzie- w tym *parku młocińskim*?


Jakim parku?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Coś przegapiłem?  :ohmy:

----------


## manieq82

ee cos mi sie popiep...

Urzut wioska budowlana

tylko gdzie to dokładnie ?

----------


## Nefer

lista:

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. barbossa 
80. Edyta k. 
81. KARO
82. Zielonooka
83. Manieq82 + Połowica

----------


## rasia

> Musi sie jeszcze ktos dopisac, bo rasia powiedziala, ze sie jako setna dopisze dopiero.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zrobimy tak:  :Wink2:  


[quote="Nefer"]lista:

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. barbossa 
80. Edyta k. 
81. KARO
82. Zielonooka
83. Manieq82 + Połowica
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
100. rasia  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

rasia ....masz mistrza  :big grin:   ....teraz nie ma opcji, muszą się wpisywać coby lukę zapełnić  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> r"]lista:
> 
> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1  Atrakcyjna mężatka!!!!!  
> 2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> ...

----------


## daggulka

Stuk.... Ty mściwy futrzaku  :Evil:   :Lol:  
że mężatka to się zgodzę , ale  z atrakcyjnością to przesadziłeś zdecydowanie  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Stuk.... Ty mściwy futrzaku   
> że mężatka to się zgodzę , ale  z atrakcyjnością to *przesadziłeś zdecydowanie*



Wiem , że przesadziłem  :Wink2:  
Zawsze możez mnie wykreślić z listy  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## daggulka

nie wykreślę, bo za Tobą się wykreśli połowa atrakcyjnych mężatek pogrążonych w smutku  z powodu braku możliwości osobistego poznania Ciebie  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> nie wykreślę, bo za Tobą się wykreśli połowa atrakcyjnych mężatek pogrążonych w smutku  z powodu braku możliwości osobistego poznania Ciebie


I tutaj nic, a nic nie przesadziłaś................  :cool:  , a jszcze by dopisać by coś należało....  :cool:

----------


## justyna_m

Proszę wpisać


justyna_m (+Robert - mąż)

----------


## daggulka

justyna_m .... gratuluję trafnej decyzji  :big grin:  

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1   
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. barbossa 
80. Edyta k. 
81. KARO 
82. Zielonooka 
83. Manieq82 + Połowica 
84. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż)
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
100. rasia

----------


## stukpuk

> Proszę wpisać
> 
> 
> justyna_m (+Robert - mąż)


*Dagullka* widziałaś! Kolejna atrakcyjna mężatka się dopisała!  :oops:

----------


## daggulka

stuk ... noż kurcze, się nie opędzisz   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

*Dagullka* co to za wymazywanie w liście?  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :cry:

----------


## stukpuk

> stuk ... noż kurcze, się nie opędzisz


Nagorzej ,że z takim wzrostem to się nigdzie nie schowam  :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

> *Dagullka* co to za wymazywanie w liście?


no przecież sam napisałeś, że przesadziłeś - to wymazałam   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> *Dagullka* co to za wymazywanie w liście?   
> 
> 
> no przecież sam napisałeś, że przesadziłeś - to wymazałam


Ty mnie tutaj nie łap za słówka  :Confused:   :Lol:   Potem tego na żywo już moge nie powtórzyć........

----------


## justyna_m

*daggulka* dziękuję za dopisanie   :big grin:  

normalnie nie wierzę, że będę  :big grin:   ale się cieszę  :big grin:  


*stukpuk* atrakcyjna??? hmm ...   :oops:   no co Ty  :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> *daggulka* dziękuję za dopisanie   
> 
> normalnie nie wierzę, że będę   ale się cieszę  
> 
> 
> *stukpuk* atrakcyjna??? hmm ...    no co Ty


Chyba to mnie dziś prąd popieścił?  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

> nie wykreślę, bo za Tobą się wykreśli połowa atrakcyjnych mężatek pogrążonych w smutku  z powodu braku możliwości osobistego poznania Ciebie



tak  :big grin: 
ja uzaleźniam swój przyjazd od przyjazdu Stuka  :big grin:

----------


## czandra

> ee cos mi sie popiep...
> 
> Urzut wioska budowlana
> 
> tylko gdzie to dokładnie ?


Wejdź sobie na stronę www.wioska.com. Tam masz wszysko.

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> nie wykreślę, bo za Tobą się wykreśli połowa atrakcyjnych mężatek pogrążonych w smutku  z powodu braku możliwości osobistego poznania Ciebie 
> 
> 
> 
> tak 
> ja uzaleźniam swój przyjazd od przyjazdu Stuka


Teraz mi głupio  :cry:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> Słuchajcie !!! Można do Was jeszcze jakoś dołączyć?!
> Bo czuję się znacznie lepiej i  chyba by mi się udało wyrwać 
> 
> Tyle tylko ze ktoś by musiał bidną zielona przytulić do samochodu (Nefer?! może masz jeszcze jakieś wolną miejscówkę???) w obie strony.
> (Mój TŻ w tym terminie ma wyjazd służbowy i nie ma go w W-wie)
> 
> 
> Mówisz i masz - przecież mi wszystko myszy opierniczą jak nie



 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53. jarkotowa- sztuk 2 
54.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
55. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
56. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
57. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
58. zielony_listek 
59. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
60. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
63. Coulignon szt 2 
64. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
65. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
66. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
68. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
69. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
70. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
71. czandra 2+1 
72. małgoś 
73. boguslaw 
74, Piątka ??? - 2 
75. Edmar 70 - być może 
76. Braza - być może 
77. adam_mk 
78. sSiwy 12 
79. barbossa 
80. Edyta k. 
81. KARO 
82. Zielonooka 
83. Manieq82 + Połowica 
84. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
85. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to  :big grin:  
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
100. rasia

----------


## barranki2

Smoczyco, to wielbicielka stuka ????   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

tego to nie wiedzą nawet najstarsi górale   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

Osz w mordu... Przecież oni wiedzą prawie wszystko   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Osz w mordu... Przecież oni wiedzą prawie wszystko


no i przez to "tajemnicze x" będzie jeszcze bardziej tajemnicze  :big grin:

----------


## barranki2

No dooobra, poczekamy   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## OK

Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy zapisanych *158* osób  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

W tym chyba 34 dzieci - po niektórych wpisach trudno stwierdzić na pewno  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

no i super .... ale ja chcę jeszcze ...... jeszcze...... jeszcze......  :Lol:

----------


## OK

Ja chodzę i namawiam  :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

Między iksem a Raśką jeszcze straaaaszna dziura   :cry:

----------


## stukpuk

> Smoczyco, to wielbicielka stuka ????





I teraz mam zagadke..........  :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

> no i super .... ale ja chcę jeszcze ...... jeszcze...... jeszcze......


*Mówisz i masz!!!!!!*

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> Smoczyco, to wielbicielka stuka ????     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I teraz mam zagadke..........


Same zagadki, panie, same zagadki   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


Mów co wiesz!!!!!!!!!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :ohmy:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


No nic nie wiem bo smoczyca nie powiedziała nic tylko się zasłoniła góralami najstarszymi co faktycznie mogą mieć sklerozę i nie wiedzieć. No kurcze nie wiem nic!

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no i super .... ale ja chcę jeszcze ...... jeszcze...... jeszcze...... 
> 
> 
> *Mówisz i masz!!!!!!*


jeszcze..... jeszcze.....jeszcze ..... luuuuudzi , a nie kasy  :Lol:   (choć i tego drugiego też by się  więcej przydało ....sponsorów nam trza także   :Wink2:  )

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


A może najstarsi indianie wiedzą?  :ohmy:  

PS.Tyko żeby tą tajemniczą osobą nie okazała sie moja żona  :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

Stuk ...nie ma obawy  :Wink2:  ....chyba  :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


To by była perwersja dopiero   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

jarkotowa- rezygnacja, urlop

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g  
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to  :big grin:  
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
100. rasia

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


Nie perwersja tylko *dywersja!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :ohmy:   :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:  
A taki miałem fajny numer startowy....  :cry:  
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

nie liczy się numer   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Na całe szczęście!
Wiem...  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## stukpuk

> nie liczy się numer


Ani rozmiar....

----------


## stukpuk

Mam 2 wiadomości złą  i dobrą ( :big grin:    und   :cry:  )
Dobra dla mężatek...............przyjade sam na zlot,









































a ta 
zła dla ich mężów, że właśnie sam przyjade...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> Mam 2 wiadomości złą  i dobrą (   und   )
> 
> 
> a ta 
> zła dla ich mężów, że właśnie sam przyjade...


Ja nie drżę z tytułu jak powyżej.   :big grin:   Wystarczy zaufanie poparte ścisłą kontrolą   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Bardzo Ścisłą Kontrolą   :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

tiaaa... Najmniej groźny jest ten, co najgłośniej szczeka  :wink: 
i jak to to się reklamuje no no no  :wink:

----------


## Barbossa

a nie obcisłą kontrolą   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

Jeśli chodzi o marketingowe przygotowanie terenu to wzorcowa kampania   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  Ale jak już przyjdzie co-do-czego, to...

----------


## barranki2

> a nie obcisłą kontrolą


Obścisłą w drugim etapie   :big grin:

----------


## Bigbeat

Obiecanki cacanki, a...










mężatkom radość  :wink: 

Jak to niewiele trzeba  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Mam 2 wiadomości złą  i dobrą (   und   )
> 
> 
> a ta 
> zła dla ich mężów, że właśnie sam przyjade...  
> 
> 
> ...


ja tam nie wiem .... ale zaufanie to chyba bezkontrolowe być powinno - dlatego właśnie nazywa się zaufanie ..... jak u mnie na ten przykład   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Aleszsz absolutnie... Niemniej jednak bardzo lubię to stwierdzenie, lansowane onegdaj przez jednego ze znajomych prezesów, gdy pytałem go o delegowanie uprawnień   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to  
82. Browar
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
100. rasia

----------


## DorciaIQ

Ja poproszę koło Rasi  :smile: 
Jak mi moja szwagierka znowu wypali wtedy z imprezą rodzinną to... niedoczekanie!!!

----------


## daggulka

DorciaIQ- wpisuje oczywiście wedle życzenia , a szwagierce to podziękuj zawczasu ...coby złudzeń nie miała, bo przecież nasz zlot najwazniejszy jest  :cool:   :big grin:  

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99.  DorciaIQ
100. rasia

----------


## joola

> *Obiecanki cacanki, a...
> 
> 
> mężatkom radość* 
> Jak to niewiele trzeba


*Obiecanki macanki ...

a gupiemu stoi*  :Wink2:

----------


## joola

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


Ja tam zawsze mówię: Częste kontrole najwyższą formą zaufania  :cool:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

Od 19 czerwca do 4 lipca jesteśmy na wakacjach na Mazurach   :Roll:  
ale nie wykreślam się jeszcze może w siądę w bruma i przyjadę   :Lol:  
A może ktoś z okolic Szczytna lub Olsztyna się wybiera   :Roll:

----------


## anetina

ja też się w któryś weekend czerwca wybieram na Mazury  :smile: 
ale jeszcze nie wiem, który  :sad:

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## zygmor

I ja plus jeden no no jedna moja druga połowa pomarańczy też chce tam być...

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## Joskul

Ślepa komenda ze mnie , wczoraj po ciemku listy szukałam  :oops:  . Dzięki

----------


## dandi3

ja nie nadrobię całego wątku...  a ta wstrętna Daga nie informuje mnie na bierząco tak jak obiecała... i ja nie wiem co trzeba wziąc na spotkanie... i ile wódki ..... i wogóle... i nie wiem koło kogo będe siedział w autokarze.... a stukpuk mi baby podrywaaaa

----------


## daggulka

noz kuźwa - analfabeta (juz Cie opierniczyłam na priv , sie powtarzać nie bede  :Lol:   :oops:  ) ... jak byk  stoi wielkimi literami kiedy i co ...przeca się kurdem się nie sklonuje   :Roll:   :Lol:  

dooooooobra .... sorki ...zapomniałam   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## andzik.78

> 1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
> 2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
> 3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 
> 8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
> 9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
> ...

----------


## andzik.78

Najpierw myślę, nie jadę ale teraz to się doczekać nie mogę..

----------


## daggulka

kochana ... bardzo dobra decyzja  :big grin:

----------


## joola

*Andzik* no i to się nazywa "menska"  :Wink2:   decyzja  :big grin:  Przecież musisz dołożyć *Bobiczkowi*, że Cię wyzywał od tych "kominów"  :Wink2:

----------


## jea

a kto z kim śpi  :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> a kto z kim śpi


  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

ja tam nie wiem, ale coś słyszałam, ze rok temu jea miał mieć ogolone ..... kolanka   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  
ja nie wiem czy się wywiązał  .... nie miałam okazji sprawdzić   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*daga* ja mialam okazje .................................................i nie sprawdzilam   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## jea

byly ogolone  :cool:  
w tym roku golę wszystko...licytacja będzie  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to ja z Tobą będę golił pifko  :Lol:  .
No to z piwnym  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq z żoną
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## stukpuk

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq z żoną
88. Stukowa   UWAGA MĘŻATKA!!!!!
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia[/quote][img][/img]

----------


## ghost34

stuku a niech cie   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

a Stukowa ma nicka ? niech się szybko zarejestruje , to jej zrobię idntyfikator  :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

> stuku a niech cie


Ty sie na afterparty kurna wpisuj, bo Cie walne.   :Evil:

----------


## stukpuk

> a Stukowa ma nicka ? niech się szybko zarejestruje , to jej zrobię idntyfikator


Jeszcze mi tego brakowało???????????????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 
Jeden normalny w domu musi być.........  :Lol:

----------


## ghost34

> Napisał ghost34
> 
> stuku a niech cie       
> 
> 
> Ty sie na afterparty kurna wpisuj, bo Cie walne.


hahahahahah malgos ....dowej lewy czy prawy sierp wolisz heheh

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ghost34
> 
> ...


Obojetnie, byle z cytrynka.   :cool:

----------


## ghost34

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ee z tym to se radze jedna reka pszy zghaszonym tv loozik :smile:  ja zaglosowalem an te after party kurna jakby ..po polskhu nie moszna hihi byłok   :Lol:   :Lol:  listy nie fidziołek..

----------


## malgos2

> ee z tym to se radze jedna reka pszy zghaszonym tv loozik ja zaglosowalem an te after party kurna jakby ..po polskhu nie moszna hihi byłok    listy nie fidziołek..


A wlasnie, ze lista powstala...   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

Duchaty wpisany do afterparterowców - jako osób dwie bo z driverem   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Ufff, dobrze, ze dowody mialam.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ghost34

ale kurna kaj ta lista jezd   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

no tutaj jezd , ślepoku   :Lol:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm

----------


## malgos2

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...t160406-60.htm

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ghost34

nie bylo listy wszystkowidzące dziewoje jak glosowałem   :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

*PROSZĘ O DOPISYWANIE SIĘ CHĘTNYCH DO LISTY ... MUSZĘ ZNAĆ NICKI WSZYSTKICH  OBECNYCH -
NA POTRZEBY  WYKONANIA IDENTYFIKATORÓW*

----------


## daggulka

*aktualna lista*- prosze wedle potrzeby nanosić poprawki

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq z żoną 
.
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## stukpuk

Kto mi żonę wykreślił???????  :Evil:   :cry:   :Confused:   :Lol:  

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. anetina 
45. kasiorek 
46. an-bud 
47. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
48. sylvia1 
49. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
50. ms. - 1 osoba 
51. kirkris - szt. 2 
52. bodzio_g 
53.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
54. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
55. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
56. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
57. zielony_listek 
58. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
59. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
60. Coulignon szt 2 
61. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
62. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
63. kaśka maciej - byc może 
67. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq z żoną 
88. Stukowa (dziś założe jej konto)
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia[/quote]

----------


## daggulka

nie ma odwrotu  :Lol:   ... oczywiście jesazcze cały czas można się dopisywać do listy ...identyfikatory będe "produkować" na bieżąco  :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

> nie ma odwrotu   ... oczywiście jesazcze cały czas można się dopisywać do listy ...identyfikatory będe "produkować" na bieżąco


jakie śliczne!!!

----------


## daggulka

Justynko - dziękuję   :oops:   :smile:  
Wyprodukowałam dla wszystkich na liście ... proszę dopisywać się szybciutko kto jeszcze tego  nie zrobił   :big tongue:

----------


## stukpuk

Zobaczcie cwaniarę swój identyfikator na samym wieszchu położyła!  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Stukowa

Hejka! Nie słuchacie tego podrywcza!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   Nareszcie założył mi konto, do tej pory czasem korzystałam z jego  :Lol:  
Chciałam wszystkich oficjalnie przywitać  :big grin:

----------


## ghost34

korzystałeś stuku korzystałeś na dzien dobry tak sie przypucoffac no weśśśś  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Anoleiz

łał jakie żółciutkie fajne identyfikatorki  :smile: )

----------


## andzik.78

> Hejka! Nie słuchacie tego podrywcza!!!!!    Nareszcie założył mi konto, do tej pory czasem kożystałam z jego  
> Chciałam wszystkich oficjalnie przywitać


 No w końcu  :big grin:   :big grin:   Witamy witamy  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Stukowa
> 
> Hejka! Nie słuchacie tego podrywcza!!!!!    Nareszcie założył mi konto, do tej pory czasem kożystałam z jego  
> Chciałam wszystkich oficjalnie przywitać 
> 
> 
>  No w końcu    Witamy witamy


Ty jej tak nie witaj bo się do komputera nie dopcham i głodny będe chodził!  :Lol:

----------


## andzik.78

> Napisał andzik.78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Stukowa
> 
> ...


A raczki masz?? Widziałam jakie ciastka upiekłeś, do roboty a żonka niech odpocznie troche  :Evil:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andzik.78
> 
> ...


Rączk są i to całkiem sprawne.........  :oops:   :Lol:  
Jakie ciastka?????  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
A czym się zmęczy? Pralka wypierze,zmywarka pozmywa, żelazko wyprasuje,mikrofalówka ugotuje...........

----------


## frosch

ja tez serdecznie witam *Pania Stukowa*  :big grin:  
co prawda kiedys juz z nia klikalam na Rw   :cool:  /w NL wtedy siedziales   :big tongue:  /
ale chetnie pogadam z nia na Twoj temat   :Wink2:

----------


## andzik.78

> Napisał andzik.78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Taa, tylko facet może tak napisać  :Evil:

----------


## andzik.78

> ja tez serdecznie witam *Pania Stukowa*  
> co prawda kiedys juz z nia klikalam na Rw   /w NL wtedy siedziales   /
> ale chetnie pogadam z nia na Twoj temat


hej  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ja tez serdecznie witam *Pania Stukowa*  
> co prawda kiedys juz z nia klikalam na Rw   /w NL wtedy siedziales   /
> ale chetnie pogadam z nia na Twoj temat  
> 
> 
> hej


No ładnych rzeczy się dowiaduję  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andzik.78
> 
> ...


A co, nie prawda?  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> ja tez serdecznie witam *Pania Stukowa*  
> co prawda kiedys juz z nia klikalam na Rw   /w NL wtedy siedziales   /
> ale chetnie pogadam z nia na Twoj temat  
> 
> 
> hej


*andzik* Ty lasko przebrzydla   :Wink2:  
wlasnie doczytalam w innym watku, ze sie skurczylas   :smile:  gratuluje i mam nadzieje, ze nadal bedziesz chciala pozowac ze mna do fotek na zlocie   :big tongue:  

P.S. z tym retuszem na NK zartowalam (moje zdjecia sa autentyczne) , ale wiem , ze moje kolezanki tak robia   :cool:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał andzik.78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


Ja tylko w photoshopie swoje ryby naaaaaaaaciągam  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## andzik.78

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andzik.78
> 
> ...


hahaha wydało się   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## andzik.78

> Napisał andzik.78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


 to ja mam nadzieję ,że Ty ze mną będziesz chciała pozować do fotek..

----------


## andzik.78

A tak w ogóle to najpierw muszę dojechać na ten zlot..Jak nikt nie będzie mnie chciał zabrać to ostatecznie męża wezmę..

----------


## anetina

a ja tak myślę, myślę, myślę i wychodzi na to, że ... chyba nam się nie uda dojechać  :sad: 

ale patrzę na te indentyfikatory
patrzę
patrzę
i myślę, co by tu wykombinować, by jednak sie zjawić 

ehhhhh

----------


## daggulka

anetina ... ja już identyfikator dla Ciebie zrobiłam, se nie żartuj nawet że nie przyjedziesz   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## anetina

> anetina ... ja już identyfikator dla Ciebie zrobiłam, se nie żartuj nawet że nie przyjedziesz








 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

postaram się stanąć na głowie, by dojechać


a mam prośbę - czy polecilibyście do zwiedzania przed południem z małolatem? 
gdzieś tam w okolicy?

----------


## daggulka

*AKTUALNA LISTA* 

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4  
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq z żoną 
88. Stukowa 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## anetina

a dlaczego stukowa jest osobno?


bez Stuka?
a właściwie Stuk bez niej?

----------


## daggulka

bo Stukowa jest zarejestrowanym forumowiczem, i ma prawo do własnego identyfikatora .... a poza tym dla stuka juz mam zadanie bojowe, więc nie bedzie mógł  zbyt dużo czasu poświęcic żonie .... bedzie musiała radzic sobie sama , z identyfikatorem bedzie jej łatwiej   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

o   :ohmy:  

powaznie?


a my tu takie teksty do Stuka, a żonka siedzi i czyta   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## frosch

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  mysle, ze jej juz nic nie zdziwi   :Roll:   :big tongue:

----------


## anetina

> mysle, ze jej juz nic nie zdziwi




to ja już się więcej nie odzywam

i wielkości 70 G też nie pokażę  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> o   
> 
> powaznie?
> 
> 
> a my tu takie teksty do Stuka, a żonka siedzi i czyta


Nic sie nie bójcie, żona czyta i nic mi nie jest  w stanie zrobić  :Lol:   :Lol:  , trzeba umieć sobie kobietę  wytrenować.......

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał frosch
> 
>    mysle, ze jej juz nic nie zdziwi   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to ja już się więcej nie odzywam
> 
> i wielkości 70 G też nie pokażę


Zrobi się konkurs mokrego podkoszulka to się chociaż _mniej-więcej _ porówna....  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Stukowa

Chyba faktycznie, jak się rozkręcę, to niedopuszczę tego mojego małżonka szanownego do kompa  :Lol:  
Aczkolwiek, on by chyba usechł z tęsknoty za Wami  :big tongue:   :Lol:   Szczególnie za płcią piękną!!  :big grin:  
Przyznam się Wam jednak, że sama mi się buzia śmieje, jak czytam te jego posty - ma chłopak gadane  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Zaraz padne ze śmiechu...., ale sobie moja gadzina awatarka pierdykneła.......

----------


## daggulka

> Zaraz padne ze śmiechu...., ale sobie moja gadzina awatarka pierdykneła.......


A ja nie widze ....buuuuuu....  :sad:

----------


## barranki2

Może on niewidzialny???? Też nie widzę   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## stukpuk

> Może on niewidzialny???? Też nie widzę


Jak nie widzicie?
3 sekundy temu był! I jest dalej?!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

to chyba tylko u Ciebie w kompie  :Roll:

----------


## Stukowa

A teraz mnie widać?  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

niestety nie  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> niestety nie


No to nie wiem dlaczego? Może jej powiedzieć, zby poszukała z innej stron, albo może coś  źle wpisuje? Ale ja go widze normalnie?

----------


## barranki2

Ale może go widzisz na tym samym komputrze, a w czeluści sieci ginie   :ohmy:

----------


## Stukowa

Musze wrócić i poczytać co ten _mąż-świnia_ powypisywał na mnie  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

ha się tutaj wyżywa niecnie... więc zaskoczenie będzie pełne  :wink: 

a avatara faktycznie NIE - widać  :wink:

----------


## amalfi

Mam pytanie do Warszawiaków. Czy jadąc siódemką, czyli od strony Radomia, do Urzutu skręca się gdzieś wcześniej i przez wesołe wsie polskie "naskos", czy lepiej na Nadarzyn na pierwszych światłach przed Jankami?

----------


## daggulka

AKTUALNA LISTA 

1. Smoczyca daggulka - sztuk 1  
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq z żoną 
88. Stukowa 
89. coolibeer
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## Eugeniusz_

*Daggulka* dopisz i mnie może mnie nie wyrzucicie   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> *Daggulka* dopisz i mnie może mnie nie wyrzucicie


bardzo dobra decyzja   :Wink2:   :big tongue:  

*LISTA* 

1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk  
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq z żoną 
88. Stukowa 
89. coolibeer 
90. Eugeniusz
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## Zorka31

Ja też będę!!

----------


## daggulka

*LISTA* 

1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq - 1 osoba 
88. Stukowa 
89. coolibeer 
90. Eugeniusz 
91. Zorka31
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## Nefer

> nie ma odwrotu   ... oczywiście jesazcze cały czas można się dopisywać do listy ...identyfikatory będe "produkować" na bieżąco



PIęeeeeeeeeeeeekne - takich pięknych to jeszcze nie było ...

----------


## daggulka

dziękuję   :oops:   :big grin:  
żółte jak słoneczko .... bo wesoło ma być   :big grin:

----------


## nitubaga

nooooo faktycznie fajne  :smile:  i nawet już widze kilkoro znajomych więc teraz to już wykrętasów być nie może  :smile: 

dzień dobry  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

dokładnie ..... nie przyjmuje do wiadomości żadnych ściem   :Wink2:   ... wszyscy się mają wstawić ..... sorki - stawić   :oops:   :Lol:    i nie ma totamto   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*KTO  JESZCZE NIE ZDĄŻYŁ - PROSZĘ SIĘ WPISYWAĆ NA LISTĘ  *

----------


## stukpuk

> *KTO  JESZCZE NIE ZDĄŻYŁ - PROSZĘ SIĘ WPISYWAĆ NA LISTĘ  *


Ja moge za opłatą odstąpić(oczywiście nie za darmo) swoje 39 miejsce  :Roll:  , zawsze to lepsze niż te ostatnie.........  :Roll:

----------


## Anoleiz

ostatni będą pierwszymi  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> *KTO  JESZCZE NIE ZDĄŻYŁ - PROSZĘ SIĘ WPISYWAĆ NA LISTĘ  * 
> 
> 
> Ja moge za opłatą odstąpić(oczywiście nie za darmo) swoje 39 miejsce  , zawsze to lepsze niż te ostatnie.........


Ile chcesz za swoje 39 boja mam 18 i niewiem ile krzyknąć  :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...



jak byście mówili o pozycjach jednocyfrowych   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  , to kto wie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Błagam tylko nie o pozycjach znowu   :ohmy:   :Lol:  , nie Stuku?  :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Błagam tylko nie o pozycjach znowu    , nie Stuku?


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  a o czym Ty myślisz ????  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


Same zboczki szykują się na ten zllot?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

dobra dobra ....mów za siebie   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

No właśnie    :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## nitubaga

chciałam powiedzieć, że ja mam jednocyfrową... więc jak??? ile dajecie ?  :big tongue:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

No nie z "OLIMP FORUM - oświecona góra rankingu..." nie będę/bedziemy konkurować i zabierać wysokich pozycji,   :Confused:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Browar

82....   :ohmy:  

to ja się zgłosiłem...???   :Roll:   :oops:   Jessu znowu amnezja   :Confused:   ...

----------


## barranki2

Licytujemy pierwszą 10? Nas nie zaboli przeskoczenie na 98, a jak będzie mocna licytacja to...    :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## nitubaga

> Licytujemy pierwszą 10? Nas nie zaboli przeskoczenie na 98, a jak będzie mocna licytacja to...



... Barranku to może i kredyt uda się spłacić  :smile:  no to jak.... ino bez krępacji  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

boszsz... cóz się tu dzieje   :ohmy:   ..... za miejscówki sie tragują, no proszę ... ino na chwile z oka spuścić a tu już grube finanse wchodza w grę   :Roll:   :Lol:  

no to* LISTA* na nową stronkę :

1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.mikopiko-2 jeśli będę mogła ale na 99% tak 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. Andrzej Wilhelmi 2 sztuki (osoby) 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Zielonooka 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq - 1 osoba 
88. Stukowa 
89. coolibeer 
90. Eugeniusz 
91. Zorka31 
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia


zaznaczę skromnie, iz brakuje nam 7 miejsc do pełnej setki ... więc kto jeszcze niezdążył - prosze zapisywać się szybciutko   :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

Daggulka wykreśl nas proszę  :Confused:  
Nie damy rady...

----------


## amalfi

> a dlaczego stukowa jest osobno?
> 
> 
> bez Stuka?
> a właściwie Stuk bez niej?


Może mają spisaną intercyzę?   :Roll:   I z paliwa sie osobno rozliczają?   :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

Niestety , nie będę mogła przybyć na zlot.
Bardzo żałuję  :sad:

----------


## daggulka

przykro mi, dziewczyny ... że nie możecie być na zlocie , ale wierzę że powody są konkretne 

PROSZĘ SIE NIE PRZERAŻAĆ BRAKIEM SWOJEGO NICKA NA STAŁEJ MIEJSCÓWCE   :Lol:   ....COBY NIE PRZEPISYWAĆ CYFEREK - OSTATNICH Z LISTY POWKLEJAŁAM W MIEJSCA OSÓB KTÓRE REZYGNUJĄ   :Wink2:  ... ktoś wykrakał  - ostatni będa pierwszymi   :Roll:   :Lol:  

1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4   :Lol:  
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78.  Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. justyna_m (+Robert - mąż) 
81. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
82. Browar 
83. bobiczek 
84. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
85. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
86. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
87. adiqq - 1 osoba 
88. Stukowa 
89. coolibeer 

. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## ANNNJA

to i my przyjedziemy licytować /składkować, etc... dla Komtura,..
i oczywiscie cele dyskusyjne i poznawcze rowniez...

101. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz

----------


## daggulka

*WAŻNE WIADOMOŚCI O AFTERPARTY

proszę wszystkich afterparterowiczów o uściślenie na liście bądź podanie mi na priv swojej 100% obecności oraz podanie ilości osób towarzyszących i wieku (dorosły/dziecko) .... max. termin dopisywania się do listy - 19 czerwiec !!!!


LISTĘ OBECNOŚCI NA AFTERPARTY ZAMYKAM 19 CZERWCA (piątek) , ponieważ max. 20 czerwca musimy podać ostateczną ilość osób i wpłacić zaliczkę !!!! 
PROSZĘ NIE ZWLEKAĆ I SIĘ ZAPISYWAĆ EWENTUALNIE SIĘ WYPISYWAĆ !!!! 

UWAGA: NOCLEG REZERWUJE KAŻDY DLA SIEBIE - SAM TELEFONICZNIE U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ , pod nr. tel. 022 7299060 ..... OSOBY KTÓRE JUŻ ZAREZERWOWAŁY I MI TO ZGŁOSIŁY - ZOSTAŁY ODNOTOWANE NA NAJAKTUALNIEJSZEJ LIŚCIE OBECNOŚCI W  WĄTKU (zmiany mozna nanosić samemu): 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm 

Płatność za afterparty 50zł od doroslej osoby i 25zł od dziecka do lat 6 ZA JEDZONKO (przegłosowane większością, że zdajemy się na wyżerkę przygotowaną przez Panią Osińską żeby samemu nie kombinowac ) - zbierać będę przy wręczaniu identyfikatora na zlocie w Urzucie . 
DODATKOWO OBOWIAZUJE OPŁATA ZA NOCLEGO 40ZŁ OD ŁÓŻKA ( JESLI KTOŚ REFLEKTUJE ), ALE TO JUZ DO ZAPŁATY BEZPOŚREDNIO U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ DO RĄK WŁASNYCH NA AFTERPARTY 

Pozdrawiam, Dagmara.*

----------


## justyna_m

Niestety kochani bardzo mi przykro ale nie mogę być na zlocie. Dziś dowiedziałam się o firmowej imrezie na której obenośc jest obowiązkowa  :Roll:   i niestety pokrywa się w czasie ze spotkaniem w Urzucie.

Myślałam, że coś wykombinuję ale niestety ...   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

justyna_m ...szkoda, może za rok?  :Roll:  

LISTA
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4  
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- 3 sztuki 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - 1 sztuka 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - sztuk 2 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii - mówisz i masz 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 

. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## Tedii

I wszystko jasne.
Dziś się dowiedziałem że zostaliśmy zaproszeni na huczną imprezę rodzinną 27.06 na której MUSZĘ być.
Więc daggulko, proszę mnie powykreślać z list.
Dla forumowiczów strata niewielka, dla mnie duża.
(a już stroiłem gitarę)  :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> I wszystko jasne.
> Dziś się dowiedziałem że zostaliśmy zaproszeni na huczną imprezę rodzinną 27.06 na której MUSZĘ być.
> Więc daggulko, proszę mnie powykreślać z list.
> Dla forumowiczów strata niewielka, dla mnie duża.
> (a już stroiłem gitarę)


Szkodaaaa  :sad:

----------


## daggulka

LISTA
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4  
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- *NIE PRZYJEDZIE*
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - *NIE PRZYJEDZIE* 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - *NIE PRZYJEDZIE*
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... *NIE PRZYJEDZIE* 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 

. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## Gwoździk

..* Daggulko* ... miałem napisać o tym jutro .... ale skoro Tedii się dzisiaj określił ... to i ja  proszę o wykreślenie numeru 23 na _Urzutowej_ liście ..... 

... na 99 procent będę w tym czasie bardzo daleko od Urzutu ... 
 :sad: 

PS. NIESTETY- ten typ tak ma.  :sad:

----------


## malgos2

Gwozdziku, nawet sobie nie zartuj.   :sad:

----------


## Gwoździk

... niestety ... tym razem .....nie żartuję   :sad:

----------


## anjamen

> ... niestety ... tym razem .....nie żartuję


  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

ja Cie znajde i do doopy nakopie  :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

:sad:

----------


## stukpuk

A ja bym może żonę wykreślił?  :Lol:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Co będzie mi niecnota kotlety przypalać?  :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

stuku ale sobie igrasz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , uważaj bo stukowa do kaloryfera cię przykuje i przyjedzie sama   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mejorka

Czy mogę się do Was dołączyć 27.06 jako świeżak?  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie   :big grin:  ... przecież nigdzie nie jest napisane , że tylko stare wygi mogą wzięć udział .... zapraszamy wszystkich chętnych  :smile:  

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## mejorka

cool  :smile:  dziękuję zatem i do zobaczenia

----------


## Nefer

Każdy kiedyś zaczynał Mejorka  :smile:  od razu  będzie Ci się lepiej budowało  :smile: 

I do Warszawskiej Grupy Babskiej zapraszam, bo widzę- to te rejony  :smile:

----------


## anirac

> no pewnie   ... przecież nigdzie nie jest napisane , że tylko stare wygi mogą wzięć udział .... zapraszamy wszystkich chętnych  
> 
> LISTA 
> 1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
> 2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
> 3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
> 6. ghost34 
> ...


To ładnie proszę o dopisanie mnie do starych wyg i niewinnych baranków  :smile: 
Zmieszczę się?

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie  :big grin:  

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac
. 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## anta

Witajcie,

Jeszcze nie bardzo mam odwagę pisać do Was , ale postanowiłam się odważyć i Was poznać.
Czytam Forum Muratora i podziwiam Wasze zmagania z budową.
Wiele też opowiada mi Neferka (gdyż to ja jestem autorem wnętrz realizowanych u Neferki - tak, tak to ja Jolcia  :smile: )

Mam nadzieję, że mnie przyjmiecie  :smile:  

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac
91. Anta
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia[/quote]

----------


## stukpuk

*Anta............*zaopiekujemy się Tobą _kompleksowo_  :oops:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

Anta lubi kompleksowo  :smile:  Chyba   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

*Zachęcam również  tych świeżych stażem forumowiczów do przyłączenia się i uczestnictwa w zlocie ... będzie możliwość zaczerpnięcia "na żywo" wielu ciekawych i przydatnych informacji  budowlanych i nie tylko    .... ZAPRASZAM !!!!*

----------


## dandi3

> ... niestety ... tym razem .....nie żartuję



kurcze nooooooo, weź Ty mnie nie wkurzaj. Naprawdę?

----------


## dandi3

> tak, tak to ja Jolcia


ta sama Jolcia co zajęła się też chałupą Kamyka? Nefka, dobrze kojarzę?

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał Gwoździk
> 
> ... niestety ... tym razem .....nie żartuję  
> 
> 
> 
> kurcze nooooooo, weź Ty mnie nie wkurzaj. Naprawdę?


zara mi sie tu kurrrde wszyscy porozmyślają ... więc oświadczam wszem i wobec , iż nie przyjmuję do wiadomości kolejnych rezygnacji   :oops:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  


żartowałam  :Roll:  



ale kurcze.... tak bardzo chciałabym osobiście Was wszystkich poznać tych których jeszcze nie miałam okazji   .... a Gwoździka to już w ogóle ... pałki mi obiecał   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## kamyk68

> Napisał anta
> 
> tak, tak to ja Jolcia
> 
> 
> ta sama Jolcia co zajęła się też chałupą Kamyka? Nefka, dobrze kojarzę?




Doprze kojarzysz Dandi  :Lol:  


Ja też kce na tą listę  :oops:

----------


## daggulka

wpisywać się , wpisywać   :big grin:  
bo na priv bede czerwone kartki wysyłać   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek - prawdopodobnie NIE PRZYJEDZIE
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia[/quote]

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  zostało tylko 7 wolnych pozycji/miejsc   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> zostało tylko 7 wolnych pozycji/miejsc


jak trzeba będzie, to znajdzie się więcej ....... duuuużo więcej   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Mam pytanie do zorientowanych  :smile:  
Mianowicie, jak się ma dostać _sirota_ ze wsi do Urzutu, jak już wysiądzie na dworcu centralnym w Wawie   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Mam pytanie do zorientowanych  
> Mianowicie, jak się ma dostać _sirota_ ze wsi do Urzutu, jak już wysiądzie na dworcu centralnym w Wawie


Moze jechac Olga albo Duchem na przyklad.   :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> Mam pytanie do zorientowanych  
> Mianowicie, jak się ma dostać _sirota_ ze wsi do Urzutu, jak już wysiądzie na dworcu centralnym w Wawie  
> 
> 
> Moze jechac Olga albo Duchem na przyklad.


nooo to super, jak już ugadam mamuśkę do dzieci to będziem ustalać konkrety  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

PROŚBA DO MIEJSCOWYCH: 
czy jest ktoś, kto będzie jechał z Warszawy i o konkretnej godzinie mógłby odebrać sirotki z dworca? 

dziewczyny - pewnie bedzie więcej takich sirotek , wierzę w forumowiczów i mam taką propozycję:

*ponieważ oficjalna część spotkania zaczyna się o godzinie 13 , więc na ten przyklad o godzinie 12 niech się zbiorą wszystkie sirotki na dworcu w jakimś umówionym miejscu i miejscowi podjadą i zabiorą  

co na to miejscowi? 
bardzo proszę o odzew żeby sirotki się już nie martwiły swoim losem  *

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> PROŚBA DO MIEJSCOWYCH: 
> czy jest ktoś, kto będzie jechał z Warszawy i o konkretnej godzinie mógłby odebrać sirotki z dworca? 
> 
> dziewczyny - pewnie bedzie więcej takich sirotek , wierzę w forumowiczów i mam taką propozycję:
> 
> *ponieważ oficjalna część spotkania zaczyna się o godzinie 13 , więc na ten przyklad o godzinie 12 niech się zbiorą wszystkie sirotki na dworcu w jakimś umówionym miejscu i miejscowi podjadą i zabiorą  
> 
> co na to miejscowi? 
> bardzo proszę o odzew żeby sirotki się już nie martwiły swoim losem  *


*dagullka* przerzucajmy temat do organizacji bo strasznie się namiesza   :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

*ZAINTERESOWANYCH POMOCĄ SIEROTKOM ZAPRASZAM DO DYSKUSJI TUTAJ:*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/prosba-o-...ne,t160757.htm

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał anta
> 
> tak, tak to ja Jolcia
> 
> 
> ta sama Jolcia co zajęła się też chałupą Kamyka? Nefka, dobrze kojarzę?


Dokładnie  :smile:

----------


## zielony_listek

Daggulka, niestety nie dam rady, skreśl mnie proszę z listy (miejsce 56)   :cry:  
Ja się trochę pogubiłam w sprawach organizacyjnych, więc jesli jakieś składki są to jak najbardziej wpłacę (ile i gdzie), w końcu rezygnuję w ostatniej chwili i z mojej winy.
Prawdopodobnie w okolicach 18-tej będę wracać z okolic Tarczyna do Wawy, ale nie wiem czy uda mi się zahaczyc o Urzut.

----------


## daggulka

słuchaj ... nie musisz nic wpłacać absolutnie  ... oczywiście jeśli tylko dasz radę - zajrzyj , bedziemy w Urzucie do godziny 20

----------


## zielony_listek

> słuchaj ... nie musisz nic wpłacać absolutnie  ... oczywiście jeśli tylko dasz radę - zajrzyj , bedziemy w Urzucie do godziny 20


OK. Bawcie się dobrze! Gdybym jechała sama to na mur-beton bym przyjechała, ale prawdopodobnie będę miała pasażerów.

----------


## Kasiorek

No co ty nie zobaczymy się ?????

----------


## zielony_listek

> No co ty nie zobaczymy się ?????


No tak wyszło  ::-(: 
Nie chcę zaśmiecac wątku, zaraz napisze do Ciebie na PW.

----------


## daggulka

*WROCŁAW - POTRZEBNA KREW NATYCHMIAST   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

szczegóły tutaj na ostatniej stronie:
*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dziennik-...ja,t107195.htm

----------


## daggulka

ZAPISYWAC, ZAPISYWAĆ .... musze identyfikatory dosporządzać coby nikt bez nie został   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> słuchaj ... nie musisz nic wpłacać absolutnie  ... oczywiście jeśli tylko dasz radę - zajrzyj , bedziemy w Urzucie do godziny 20
> 
> 
> OK. Bawcie się dobrze! Gdybym jechała sama to na mur-beton bym przyjechała, ale prawdopodobnie będę miała pasażerów.


wal smiało z pasażerami - looooookną   ocokaman   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

a może im się spodoba i w następnym roku dołączą do forumowiczów   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Elena76

Znajdą się jeszcze miejsca dla dwóch ludziów?

----------


## Nefer

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek - prawdopodobnie NIE PRZYJEDZIE
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68
93. Elena76 + 1
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## daggulka

dzięki,Nefcia   :big tongue:  ... ja mam dziś ograniczony dostęp do kompa, więc będe najprawdopodobniej dopiero wieczorem, ewentualnie na chwile z doskoku  :Wink2:   ,więc proszę sie nie krępować i samemu dopisywać na listę   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

nie ma sprawy - czasem wpadam z doskoku  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek - prawdopodobnie NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 - NIE PRZYJADĄ 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68 
93. Elena76 + 1 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## Cpt_Q

> ZAPISYWAC, ZAPISYWAĆ .... musze identyfikatory dosporządzać coby nikt bez nie został


W razie czego mogę zabrać mój stary  :wink: 
A dopuścicie?

----------


## lump praski

Nie bede mogla przyleciec  daggulko, takze  nie rob dla mnie identyfikatora....

Bawcie sie dobrze !  I niech dopisze wam pogoda  i  napojow nie zabraknie    :cool:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ZAPISYWAC, ZAPISYWAĆ .... musze identyfikatory dosporządzać coby nikt bez nie został  
> 
> 
> W razie czego mogę zabrać mój stary 
> A dopuścicie?


 jaaaacieeee...już chciałam Cie bez zgody dopisywać   :Wink2:   :Lol:   ...dobrze, że sięodezwałeś   :Roll:  
a na afterparty to sie nie wybierasz balowac do rana?   :Wink2:  , tutaj poczytaj - dziś muszę listę obecności afterparterową zamknąc 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm

lumpie - szkoda   :sad:  

*LISTA* 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - NIE PRZYJEDZIE
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek - prawdopodobnie NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 - NIE PRZYJADĄ 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68 
93. Elena76 + 1 
94. Cpt_Q
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia

----------


## lump praski

Mi tez, ale pracowac kiedys tez trzeba........  :cool:  

Przekazalam Depiemu ksiazki na aukcje  -  teraz dla Tomka, ale moze nie zapomnijcie  tez o  Rafalku......  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> *Dziś o 12  zamykam listę afterparterową  !!!!*
> 
> _kto jeszcze chętny na dziką imprezę w doborowym towarzystwie przy ognichu, grillu , z gitarami, śpiewami, tańcami ... do białego ranka???? _

----------


## retrofood



----------


## daggulka

gdzieś Ty mnie , Retro namierzył???   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> gdzieś Ty mnie , Retro namierzył???


o tym samym pomślałem gdzie Daggulka lata   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

*do zlotu już niecały tydzień .... kilka ważnych informacji :


tak gwoli dościślenia .... żeby nikt nie poczuł się zawiedziony i każdy mnie namierzył  w razie gdyby potrzebował   : jestem głośna, mała, okularzasta, okrągła , nieurodziwa i z niezbyt yntelygentnym wyrazem twarzy    ... do tego na zlocie będę stała w centralnym miejscu przy stole obwieszonym balonami  ( punkt dowodzenia) ..... na pewno mnie poznacie   
to zdjęcie powyżej może pomóc zdecydowanie, ale twarzy nie widać, więc musiałam dopowiedzieć   


do stołu udekorowanego balonami (które mam nadzieje chopaki nadmuchają żeby nas z daleka było widać  ) zapraszamy wszystkich przybyłych od razu po przybyciu   .... tam będzie można odebrać identyfikatory i uiścić opłaty za wejściówkę oraz afterparty , oraz oddać fanty na licytację .... w punkcie dowodzenia bedzie można spotkać mnie, zuzanke , Edzię ,  Gawla oraz być może jeszcze wiele innych osób które wyrażą chęć pomocy czy choćby podtrzymania na duchu   ... w każdym razie wszyscy  będziemy czuwać żeby każdy dostał co trza    

oficjalne przywitanie , na którym chcemy widzieć już wszystkich (bezwzględnie)  - planujemy na godzinę 13  ... więc proszę sobie tak planowac czas, żeby o godzinie 13 być już z na miejscu ze swoim własnym osobistym identyfikatorem przypiętym na klacie    

czy są jakieś pytania ?

będę odpowiadać do czwartku , w piątek rano wyjeżdżamy już do Warszawy i uchwytna będę tylko pod numerem telefonu komórkowego ( chętnie udostępnię na priv jeśli ktoś sobie życzy lub odczuwa  potrzebę posiadania  kontaktu na wszelki wypadek   )*

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> gdzieś Ty mnie , Retro namierzył???    
> 
> 
> o tym samym pomślałem gdzie Daggulka lata


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  to nie daggulka, ta na zdjęciu w spódnicy  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no coś Ty ....to nie spódnica , to spodnie szerokie dzwony   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> gdzieś Ty mnie , Retro namierzył???


wczoraj żem byłem u szwagra, bo ciemiężycielka dała mi wolne od siebie i wyjechała...
więc jakem wracałem wieczór do się, to cosik mię migło na nieboskłonie, a gdyż ponieważ miałem aparat foto ze są (ciemiężycielka nie brała,  coby zdjęć do rozwodu nie robić), tom pstryknąłem. Nie sprawdzałem wieczór co to, bom łeba nie mógł podnieść do góry (szły niebieskie i paczyłem na nich jakbym był czeźwy), ale dziś się ukazało, jakem przeglądał...
 :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

wszystko się zgadza co do joty   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Daggulka - przecie wszyscy Cię poznają po avatarze  :smile:  :smile: 

NIe pierdziel, żeś nie urodziwa - widziałam Cię i wiem lepiej  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Daggulka - przecie wszyscy Cię poznają po avatarze


noż faktycznie ... nie pomyślałam, tylko kurrrde wtedy do zdęcia bryle żech zdjęła .... więc nieco odbiega , no ale co tam .... poznają na pewno   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Daggulka - przecie wszyscy Cię poznają po avatarze 
> 
> 
> noż faktycznie ... nie pomyślałam, tylko kurrrde wtedy do zdęcia bryle żech zdjęła .... więc nieco odbiega , no ale co tam .... poznają na pewno


dentystę masz świetnego...  :big grin:

----------


## lump praski

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


bp

Bo ja zawsze zakladam spodnice jak wybieram sie latac - latwiej  noge zadzierac gdy sie  w biegu wskakuje na miotle, misiu.

----------


## bodzio_g

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g - NIE PRZYJEDZIE
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek - prawdopodobnie NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 - NIE PRZYJADĄ 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68 
93. Elena76 + 1 
. 
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia


Przepraszam, ale niestety nie będzie mnie   :Confused:  - mała strata - więcej piwa dla pozostałych
życze wszystkim wspaniałego spotknia , udanej zabawy i odpowiedniej pogody

----------


## Wirecki

Życzę Wam udanej imprezy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

Jeszcze można sie dopisywać ... może ktoś się skusi?   :big grin:

----------


## DorciaIQ

Ja bardzo przepraszam za głupie pytanie z głupia frant, ale czy my mamy coś wcześniej wpłacać i co i jak? Bo ja siem wybieram  :cool:

----------


## daggulka

*WSZYSTKIE PŁATNOŚCI BEZPOŚREDNIO NA ZLOCIE*   :big grin:  

*szczegóły spotkania  tutaj:*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/podsumowa...ch,t162699.htm

----------


## DorciaIQ

Fanty? Ale jakie fanty przywozicie? 
Bo ja pierwszy raz  :oops:  to nie wiem z czym to się je...  :wink:

----------


## DorciaIQ

O jacie, bogusław i adam_mk pod jednym dachem - będzie się działo  :Lol: 

Konkurs kto zgadnie kto to jest x już był?  :wink:

----------


## DorciaIQ

A Stuk Stukową bierze??? No nieee...  :Lol:

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

> LISTA 
> 1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
> 2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
> 3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
> 6. ghost34 
> 7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
> 8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
> ...

----------


## daggulka

> A Stuk Stukową bierze??? No nieee...


Dorcia ... jak duzo pytań   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
bardzo się cieszę, że będę mogła pznać Cie osobiście   :big grin:  - ja też z tych ciągle pytających   :Wink2:  

bodzio_g , GLAMOURMUM -szkoda   :sad:

----------


## Anoleiz

ja uaktualniam - przyjeżdżam ja + małżonek szanowny i jedno dziecię pci żeńskiej
to samo dotyczy pozlotowego party, 
drugie dziecię porwane zostało przez dziadków  :smile: )

----------


## daggulka

Bardzo , bardzo się cieszę   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Bardzo , bardzo się cieszę


Daggulka kiedy ty śpisz jak ciągle tutaj czuwasz??   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no własnie już ostatnio pisałam , i załączałam obrazek jak bede wyglądać na tym zlocie  jak tak dalej pójdzie i zamiast spać bede gapić sie w laptoka   :oops:   :Lol:  
dobra, ide spać ... choć kurrrrna , żeby nie było za fajnie to ząb mnie własnie rozbolał   :oops:   :sad:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> no własnie już ostatnio pisałam , i załączałam obrazek jak bede wyglądać na tym zlocie  jak tak dalej pójdzie i zamiast spać bede gapić sie w laptoka    
> dobra, ide spać ... choć kurrrrna , żeby nie było za fajnie to ząb mnie własnie rozbolał


nono Ty się nie wykręcaj z listy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

nie no ....taka obsada , że kochany - nawet ze spuchniętą szczęką i bólem rwąco-szarpiącym - będe i wytrwam   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> nie no ....taka obsada , że kochany - nawet ze spuchniętą szczęką i bólem rwąco-szarpiącym - będe i wytrwam


więc zmykaj spać musisz być przynajmniej wypoczęta no i jutro widzieć jak  prasujesz sukienkę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

zdecydowanie  za dużo de mnie wymagasz   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

hahahhahhahaahha, jak sieto to świeto ważniejsze niż ślub   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

a sukienke to mogę wyprasowac , nie ma problem - mamie w przypływie dobrej woli   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

oki, lecę do wyrka ....   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> a sukienke to mogę wyprasowac , nie ma problem - mamie w przypływie dobrej woli    
> 
> oki, lecę do wyrka ....


No i z wyrkiem dziś zasnęła
Daggulka do rana
Pomógł bym jej dobrze pospać
Lecz nas dzieli ściana

----------


## daggulka

Reeeetro ...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
na zlot przyjedź , to pozowle Ci pozwolić mi zasnąc ...bajke bedziesz mógł przeczytać na dobranoc    :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## DorciaIQ

> Napisał DorciaIQ
> 
> A Stuk Stukową bierze??? No nieee... 
> 
> 
> Dorcia ... jak duzo pytań    
> bardzo się cieszę, że będę mogła pznać Cie osobiście   - ja też z tych ciągle pytających


No ja też się cieszę   :big grin:

----------


## olpi

i jeszcze 2 osoby



> Napisał bodzio_g
> 
> LISTA 
> 1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
> 2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
> 3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
> 4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
> 5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
> 6. ghost34 
> ...

----------


## daggulka

olpi ...masz szczęście , jesteś ostatnim któremu wydrukuję identyfikator ...zaraz idę do domu i juz nie będę miała możliwości dodrukować , a jutro z samego rana wyjeżdżam już w stronę Warszawy   :Wink2:   ... ale wezmę czyste-zapasowe identyfikatory i niespodziewanym gościom -forumowiczom dopiszemy nick pisakiem   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

innej opcji nie ma   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## IlonaS.

Mam nadzieję że jak przyjadę po 16 to mnie wpuścicie jeszcze   :Roll:  bo wcześniej na pewno nie dam rady.

----------


## aka-jonek

A ja chciałabym WAM wszystkim życzyć dobrej pogody, bo zabawa dobra będzie na 110%, niezapomnianych wrażeń i mnóstwo satysfakcji z podjęcia trudu organizacji zlotu. Duchem będę z Wami, a ciałem już na urlopie, może w następnym roku się załapię na takie spotkanie ... 
Pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich "zlotujących się" Forumowiczów i dla takich jak ja, którzy troszkę zazdroszczą   :oops:  i zaglądają   (jak ja).
Cóż, pozostaje mi jeszcze prosić o relacje i mnóstwo, mnóstwo zdjęć, proszę...
A i zdjęcia prosimy z legendą, co by wiedzieć kto jest kto   :cool: .
aka

----------


## manieq82

moi drodzy przepraszam ale zdaje się że nas nie będzie
małżonka liczyła (ja troche bardziej) że da radę ale termin porodu 2 lipca niemiłosiernie się zbliża i jak jeszcze 2 tyg temu chodziła żwawo i bez problemu tak teraz młody naciska jej silnie i zdaje się że się szykuje ...  :big grin: 

no chyba żeby nie wiem to wpadnę, ale na 99% nie będzie nas

Pozdrawiam i życzę miłej zabawy

PS> A zdjęcia baardzo chętnie pooglądam i popatrzę jak wyglądacie    :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mcmagda

Niestety także muszę się wypisać z listy. Pojedynek o ten weekend wygrał mąż i wybieram się na jakiś rajd samochodowy zamiast. Ponieważ tak późno się wypisuję to poczuwam się do zapłacania za siebie tylko podajcie gdzie i jak.

----------


## daggulka

mcmagda - no ale coś Ty - nie musisz nic płacić   :Roll:  
natomiast ja bym na Twoim miejscu nie dała się przegłosować .... nie wiesz co tracisz   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ... i to samo tyczy sie pozostałych rezygnujących   :Wink2:

----------


## manieq82

wiem co tracę  :sad: 
dziś próbowałem się z małym dogadać coby mamie odpuścił na dzień dwa  :smile: 
nie wiem po jakiemu on tam   :Roll:

----------


## nitubaga

> wiem co tracę 
> dziś próbowałem się z małym dogadać coby mamie odpuścił na dzień dwa 
> nie wiem po jakiemu on tam



eee tam  :smile:  

myślę, że maleńswo trzeba po prostu przekonać... Ty za darmochę bys tatusia słuchał???? 

myslę, że dużo makowca załatwi sprawe  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## manieq82

yyyy przez pępowinę  :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

> yyyy przez pępowinę



no póki co inaczej się nie da  :big tongue:

----------


## Elena76

Strasznie żałuję, ale nie uda nam się dziś do Was dołączyć  :sad:  Sorki, że tak w ostatniej chwili informuję, ale wypadło nam coś nagle. 
Bawcie się dobrze!

----------


## Martinezio

Hejka.

Ja też do samego końca myślałem, że mi się uda, ale niestety - przeprowadzka oraz wykończeniówka pilniejsze  :sad:  Poza tym uruchomili mi kocioł i muszę pilnować, bo mi cuś czujka czadu się wzbudza  :Confused:  i za cholerę nie mogę znaleźć przyczyny/źródła wycieku gazów z kotła...
Bawcie się dobrze i podnieście za nas kielicha też, żeby się przeprowadzka udała  :smile: 

3mka i pozdro dla Balowiczów  :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

KOchani... było zajebiście.... Edzie wybacz  :big tongue: 


Ci co nie dotarli niech żałują  :big tongue:  Afterparty - rewelacja !!!!  dużo miechą, ogórów, 'picia' i świetnej muzyki.... do tego świetne towarzystwo - i impreza się rozkręciła na maxa  :big tongue:

----------


## sSiwy12

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10.  NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12.  NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. l
25.  - ODPADAM  :sad:  , ale oczekuję duuuużej ilości zdjęć  :smile: 
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30.  NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
31. [email protected] 
32.  NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. NIE PRZYJEDZIE
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65.  NIE PRZYJADĄ 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68 
93. 
94. Olpi, sztuk 2
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia


To jest uaktualniona lista, tych którzy teoretycznie byli na Zlocie.
*A może ją "uaktualnić" o tych, za których nie zapłaciła [email protected]?*

----------


## malgos2

Bardzo dobry pomysl. Poza tym z tego, co widze, wiele osob mialo byc z osobami towarzyszacymi, ktore nie dojechaly...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> Bardzo dobry pomysl. Poza tym z tego, co widze, wiele osob mialo byc z osobami towarzyszacymi, ktore nie dojechaly...


Osoby towarzyszące chyba nie były brane pod uwagę do wyliczeń...Ale jeśli było inaczej - poproszę o cynk..

----------


## sSiwy12

W zasadzie „osoby dorosłe” zgłoszone.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/podsumowa...ch,t162699.htm

Ale wystarczy, że wpłacą tylko forumowicze za siebie.

Przy kalkulacji był liczony "bezpieczny margines” z założeniem, że jeśli zostanie, to nadwyżka dla Tomka.

sS

----------


## Nefer

OK - do Tomka mamy numer konta.

----------


## malgos2

Akurat Ty Nefcia nie powinnas sie poczuwac, ale inni... owszem.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> Akurat Ty Nefcia nie powinnas sie poczuwac, ale inni... owszem.


Niekoniecznie - w końcu nic prostszego jak wpłacić na konto Tomka  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Akurat Ty Nefcia nie powinnas sie poczuwac, ale inni... owszem.    
> 
> 
> Niekoniecznie - w końcu nic prostszego jak wpłacić na konto Tomka


Ale Ciebie randka z Duchem jeszcze kosztowala...   :Wink2:  A propos - skonsumowana?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Duch wczoraj sie mnie pytał ocochodzi i za ile ...bo niewiele pamięta ?   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


No widzisz - dlatego tak sie chwalil na n-k aukcja... Pewnie mu driver powiedzial, ze za 2 tysie poszedl.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

Chwalił sie ? A to Małpolud  :smile:

----------


## sSiwy12

LISTA 
1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10.  
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12.  
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23.  
24. 
25.  
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. 
31. [email protected] 
32.
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. 
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68 
93. 
94. Olpi, sztuk 2
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia


To jest uaktualniona lista, tych którzy teoretycznie byli na Zlocie.
*A może ją "uaktualnić" o tych, za których nie zapłaciła [email protected]?*

----------


## malgos2

Dobry pomysl.   :cool:

----------

